# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  VietnamCNC khoe đồ!

## vietnamcnc

Theo chân các anh em tập trung về đây.

Mình sẽ gom vào 1 mục để khoe các đồ trong quá trình thi công chế tạo....

Đầu tiên là mình có mua của Namcnc 1 trục Z rất OK cho khách hàng.

Nhưng bước visme 10mm và kích thước hơi to nên mình đè ra chế lại.

Đây là hình tổng thể, dùng của Nam cặp ray và tấm nhôm lắp block trượt, còn lại đều làm mới hết:



Vì cái bích đai ốc bi và cặp BKBF15 hơi to nên đều phải đưa lên máy phay lại cho phù hợp.

Khách yêu cầu visme D20 bước 5mm nên mình đành đoạn phải cho ra đi 1 em NSK 2nd tuyệt đẹp của dự án Z kim loại!!!!

----------

Boyred2000, CBNN, CKD, Khát!, Mr.L, Nam CNC, quangnguyen89ck

----------


## CKD

Cho thêm vài góc nhìn đi anh. Chứ nhìn chính diện thế này.. phải suy nghĩ nhiều mới hiểu hết được cái tinh túy của độ chế.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thể theo yêu cầu của CKD, thêm mấy góc chụp sau khi gắn cái quai xách tay vào:

1. Chính diện



2. Rìa diện: mình hạc xương mai (với vitme 20)



3. Hậu diện: 



4. Có ai nhận ra Sờ Pín của mình không?

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tết tây rảnh rỗi khoe máy bôi keo cải tạo thành cnc 404015

----------

jimmyli, Quang Thắng, quangnguyen89ck, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

hehe,  clip co 15s dài hơn chắc gãy cổ mất.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## jimmyli

spindle anh tải nhiệt bằng gió đấy hã anh vietnamcnc?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> hehe,  clip co 15s dài hơn chắc gãy cổ mất.



Bác xoay ngang cái màn hình 90* là xem đỡ gãy cổ!!





> spindle anh tải nhiệt bằng gió đấy hã anh vietnamcnc?


Tản nhiệt bằng khí nén thổi vào 2 miếng nhôm bắt bearing. Cần 1 cái regulator để chỉnh áp lực khí thổi ra vừa đủ nguội

Hàng EU 23.000rpm, 300W nên xài cũng yên tâm.

----------


## jimmyli

em cũng sài loại này, nhưng chỉ có 130W thôi, phía trên đầu nó có 1 cái tròn tròn giống như anh màu đen ( của em màu trắng) có 1 cái lỗ đã taro rồi, hình như phi 8, có phải mình thổi khí vào trong cái lỗ đó không? Spindle của anh chạy trực tiếp hay qua bánh răng vậy?

----------

quangnguyen89ck, vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

Trục X chỉ có 1 rail hả đại ca Giang?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> em cũng sài loại này, nhưng chỉ có 130W thôi, phía trên đầu nó có 1 cái tròn tròn giống như anh màu đen ( của em màu trắng) có 1 cái lỗ đã taro rồi, hình như phi 8, có phải mình thổi khí vào trong cái lỗ đó không? Spindle của anh chạy trực tiếp hay qua bánh răng vậy?


Đúng rồi đó!

Phía dưới cũng có 1 lỗ thổi khí vào làm mát cho ổ bi phía dưới.

Chẵng biết qua đai hay bánh răng nhưng motor một bên đầu kẹp dao 1 bên thì phải truyền động gián tiếp rồi.




> Trục X chỉ có 1 rail hả đại ca Giang?


Nó là robot bôi keo chính xác. 
Rail trượt đã tíc hợp sẵn dưới vít me 1 cây bản bự...
Cái rail ở dưới là mình modify vào để tăng độ cứng vững.

----------


## solero

À em nhìn thấy rồi. Bên trên trục X là nguyên cây actuator thế mà em lại tưởng chỉ có visme hi hi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## jimmyli

@vietnamcnc: anh có thể show cho em xem kĩ một chút hệ thống làm mát được hông? Em đang định làm 1 cái mà chưa biết làm như thế nào cho tiện mà đỡ cồng kềnh T_T

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> @vietnamcnc: anh có thể show cho em xem kĩ một chút hệ thống làm mát được hông? Em đang định làm 1 cái mà chưa biết làm như thế nào cho tiện mà đỡ cồng kềnh T_T


OK! để lúc qua xưởng chụp cho cái hình.

----------


## CKD

Con này nó truyền động gián tiếp qua 01 cặp bánh răng, có nhiều cấp tỷ số khác nhau, có cả giản tốc và tăng tốc, có cả dẫn động trực tiếp nữa đó a.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

á à a, thì ra anh ý hahaaa, nhìn con spin quen quen, kéo xuống xíu nữa thì thấy nguyên 1 con, hihi. đẹp quá anh, anh chế lại nắp đậy luôn ạ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ừ anh ý đó!

Cái collet hiện giờ Fi3.5 rất khó xài.

Quang Nguyên còn cái collet nào của cái spin này Fi4mm không?
Để lại cho anh ý 1 cái.
Nếu có thì xác nhận tại đây nhé, mình sẽ phone cho anh ý qua lấy.

Toàn bộ chế lại theo yêu cầu phay nhôm, tốn khá tiền.
Tks

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

để em tìm lại. máy nhìn đẹp quá, đúng pro luôn.  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## ga_cnc

phi 3.5 thì... mới có cớ nhậu để lấy vỏ lon bia chớ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> OK! để lúc qua xưởng chụp cho cái hình.



Nợ Chim mê ly cái hình, đến nay mới trả:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## writewin

thôi rồi, hèn j nó hỏi em còn cái quạt ko, chuyến này em mất cái quạt là do anh đấy nhé ^^

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu phay fay mấy ống nhôm sâu 60mm làm gạt tàn thuốc:

----------


## duonghoang

Bác Giang chơi sang quá nha  :Smile: , bác làm luôn một cái bằng đồng rồi đem đánh bóng nhìn nó mới ngầu àh ^^

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Giang, đem cục nhôm 6061 phay cái nồi luộc bánh chưng chơi anh, khoe vậy mới dữ hehehe.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau khi phay, dùng máy tiện làm tinh xong 2 cái gạt tàn thì lần này tiện cái đuôi tên lửa Tomahawk rồi để lên máy phay chơi tiếp:




Một bộ gồm: gạt tàn làm cái bụngTomahawk và cái đuôi:



Sau khi làm xong thì làm luôn phần khung body giàn phóng và gắn vào...




Cuối cùng thì gia công thêm vài chi tiết nữa gắn vào là như vầy:

----------

Lenamhai

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bánh kem POM fi 300mm, dày 100mm, làm hồi mừng sinh nhật thằng con mình 7 tuổi:

----------

CKD

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này do một anh chàng chuyên đào vàng đặt mình làm, còn mấy cái lặt vặt chưa xong...

----------


## vietnamcnc

Máy CNC mini xách tay:



Dùng NSK USA:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trục xoay phay tượng.
Mâm cặp chịu tải bằng 2 bạc 7XXX hai đầu nên độ cứng vững rất cao.
Hộp số hành tinh Japan, tỉ số truyền 1/5 hoặc 1/10 hoặc 1/20... chế tạo theo yêu cầu khách hàng.

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu hộp số hành tinh thì loại này có độ rơ không anh Giang ? loại này dành cho gỗ ? sao anh không làm thêm bộ chống tâm cho đủ bộ hả anh ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái hộp số bên trong là hộp số hành tinh loại standard, độ rơ 0.25 deg, dùng phay gỗ nên chấp nhận được, nếu lập trình quay 1 chiều thì sẽ không thấy vết.

Bộ chống tâm đang có thiết kế... nhưng chưa có time để làm!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## ít nói

nhìn đi nhìn lại vẫn thấy đồ của pác vietnamcnc chất . trông nó có bóng dáng của người thiết kế tỉ mỉ từng chi tiết.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tks bác Nói ít.

Đồ làm kiếm cơm thì tất nhiên phải làm cẩn thận rồi.

Cũng tùy theo theo cách nhìn của mỗi người: có người thích hình dạng cứng cáp, hầm hố..., có người thích mềm mại uyển chuyển..., có người thích màu sắc, sơn phết...

Riêng mình thì vẫn thích để nguyên bề mặt gia công láng đẹp mịn, sọc gia công ... chứ không thích lắm việc sơn phết, trừ những trường hợp bắt buộc.

Còn cong lượn hay cứng cáp thì khi thiết kế hình dáng sản phẩm thì làm sao cho hài hòa là được, thêm yếu tố thuận tiện và an toàn cho người dùng... thế là tạm ổn.

Tiếp: máy 4 spindle 900 x 1100:

----------

mig21

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lắp 24 cái spindle lên máy:

----------


## solero

Spindle không dây hay còn gọi là spindle bluetooh.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau mùa world cup, con máy đem thếp chấp theo hết cho Brazil, nay không có tiền chuộc nên đành ra đi:

----------

CKD, solero

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lại lên cơn nghiện làm cnc

----------

ppgas

----------


## solero

Ngẩu pín hàng gì mà lạ vậy Mr Giang?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ngẩu pín hàng gì mà lạ vậy Mr Giang?


Pín loại thường thôi....

Còn cái tròn tròn là làm chơi ... thành tản nhiệt kiểu!

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nhìn đồ bác mà em thấy giền quá

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ăn CNC, ngủ CNC, đi CNC... tóm lại là nghiện CNC:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiếp tục xuất xưởng CNC455 full asix XYZA, 5 spin, 5 trục xoay



Lên xe hoa:

----------

nguyencnc86, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao đợt này anh không chế trục A nữa mà mua của TQ vậy anh Giang ? tính ra 1 bộ cả trục A và chống tâm mắc thấy mồ.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Sao đợt này anh không chế trục A nữa mà mua của TQ vậy anh Giang ? tính ra 1 bộ cả trục A và chống tâm mắc thấy mồ.


Tính ra thì chế OK hơn, chất lượng tốt hơn rất nhiều...

Cái máy dùng trục A chế dùng đục tượng D300 x L600mm rất cứng vững.

Nhưng lần này khách chỉ phay gỗ D80 x L400mm và thời gian gấp quá không kịp làm... nên đành phải để China ăn lời!

Với lại làm theo yêu cầu của khách ... nên cũng chẳng lăn tăn lắm!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vietnamcnc

4 Axis 3040 đang thực hiện

----------

Mr.L

----------


## vietnamcnc

Xuất xưởng:

----------


## zenky1602

Bác cho mình hỏi mấy cái ốp nhôm U để luồn dây trong tủ điện của bạn mua ở đâu thế, mình đang tìm mua để gom dây trong cái tủ điện của mình.

Tủ điện bạn làm đẹp và gọn gàng quá.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái đấy là cái ray nhựa chứa cable dùng trong tủ điện, bán đầy ngoài hàng điện công nghiệp bạn ơi!

----------

zenky1602

----------


## LEDUC

Tủ điện xấu quá . Lần sau design socket hết đi anh ơi .  :Cool:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Diyodira

Mít nhỉnh hơn chuối chút xíu, há há ...
Làm tủ điện mà đẹp đẽ gọn gàn đâu phải men ông anh.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tủ điện xấu quá . Lần sau design socket hết đi anh ơi .


Socket làm giề cho tốn $!
Tùy theo khách hàng thôi.




> Mít nhỉnh hơn chuối chút xíu, há há ...
> Làm tủ điện mà đẹp đẽ gọn gàn đâu phải men ông anh.


Tiêu chuẩn Vinamit sấy!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Năm hết, tết đến làm con Router 6060 phay đồng, nhôm, mica, cảrbon...

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Chắn bụi của bác hơi bị hay đới, em phải bắt chước mới được  :Smile:

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng thế, không biết chắn bụi ở đó thì ray nằm ở đâu đây, bác cho thêm chút hình góc này nữa đi.

----------


## nhatson

âm cái mặt chuyển động đi là được ah

----------

anhcos

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy tấm inox bác chủ làm mỏng quá, xấu cả cái máy, làm inox 2 ly xước dọc, gấp mép có cung nhìn máy khỏe hơn

----------


## hoctap256

chán cái ông nào  già rồi mà không chịu nghỉ để chém gió cho lớp chẻ học hỏi kinh nghiệm.........
chả dùng fb cũng không dùng ott 
anh GIang nhể  :Smile: )

----------

Diyodira

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đi ve chai nhặt được 4 cục sắt bào sẵn 6 mặt, 4 cây THK25 và NSK20C3, 1 cái mâm cặp 80, một cái bich vừa với cái mâm đó:



Ngứa nghề gia công CNC, lại nhặt luôn cục nhôm 35mm về phay ra lấy bột nhôm bán ve chai, còn lại phần chưa phay nó thế này:

----------

anhxco, cnc300, nguyencnc86, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

Có thanh lý mục nào không anh>? :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

Mấy món này nhìn quen quen...

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Có thanh lý mục nào không anh>?


Không bác ợ!
Toàn là "của chờ người", người ta đăng kí rồi em mới mua nguyên liệu về bào, phoi bào ra bán ve chai, cái còn lại lắp thành bộ rồi người ta đến lấy.




> Mấy món này nhìn quen quen...


He he, không biết Kem thấy quen chỗ nào....

Toàn mấy em chân dài .... 350k ~ 450k / kg, mới đi tuyển về...

**************************************************  ***

Khoe tiếp khuôn đồng ép núm gia công cnc trên máy nhà trồng:

Khuôn trên:


Khuôn trên + khuôn dưới:


Lắp ráp hoàn chỉnh với 4 dẫn hướng:

----------

anhcos, Tuấn

----------


## writewin

để zăm nhôm cuối năm bán dc tiền hơn anh, bán h ít tiền lắm he he

----------


## Tuấn

> Không bác ợ!
> Toàn là "của chờ người", người ta đăng kí rồi em mới mua nguyên liệu về bào, phoi bào ra bán ve chai, cái còn lại lắp thành bộ rồi người ta đến lấy.
> 
> 
> 
> He he, không biết Kem thấy quen chỗ nào....
> 
> Toàn mấy em chân dài .... 350k ~ 450k / kg, mới đi tuyển về...
> 
> ...


Oái đẹp quá, bác phun cát hay cái chi lên mặt khuôn mà màu nó đẹp thế hả bác ?  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Oái đẹp quá, bác phun cát hay cái chi lên mặt khuôn mà màu nó đẹp thế hả bác ?


Phay xong nó thế bác Tuấn ợ.

Khuôn trên phay bằng mũi phay cầu D1.5mm

Nếu phay mũi cầu D1mm còn bóng nữa... nhưng mà tốn thời gian.

Khuôn dưới chỉ phay 3 lõm cầu bằng mũi cầu, còn lại phay mũi Flat end mill cho nhanh nên không đẹp bằng khuôn trên.

**************************************************  **************************************************  ******

Update!
Đặt cái bich nhôm lên cái hộp số Hạc mô ních. Ồ, may quá nó vừa khít.



Gắn xong rồi thì đặt thử cái mâm cặp lên bích nhôm... Ồ lại ăn may, nó vừa luôn... thế là siết bulong vào thôi...



Của đang chờ người!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Luyến, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Bác vietnamcnc này chắc lần nào cũng ăn may.. nên thấy cái nào cũng vừa khít, sản phẩm làm ra thì bóng hới.
Hỏi nhỏ bác chút.. bác làm xong mang đi đánh bóng phải không?... Em làm ra cái nào cũng sần xùi.. nên sơn một lớp dày cho nó bóng lại hehe.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

> Không bác ợ!
> Toàn là "của chờ người", người ta đăng kí rồi em mới mua nguyên liệu về bào, phoi bào ra bán ve chai, cái còn lại lắp thành bộ rồi người ta đến lấy.
> 
> 
> 
> He he, không biết Kem thấy quen chỗ nào....
> 
> Toàn mấy em chân dài .... 350k ~ 450k / kg, mới đi tuyển về...
> 
> ...


Bác Gian G đẹp chai, bác sơn cái chi mà đẹp rứa?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ phay như thế thì kinh hoàng thật roài, hôm qua em còn ngồi nghĩ chắc phải tiện ba cái hình nón, có cái chân rồi đóng nó vào cái lỗ. Cụ mà ở gần em đội con gà mâm xôi em bái cụ làm si phọ dạy em phay he he  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bác Gian G đẹp chai, bác sơn cái chi mà đẹp rứa?


Sơn CNC ợˆ!




> Cụ phay như thế thì kinh hoàng thật roài, hôm qua em còn ngồi nghĩ chắc phải tiện ba cái hình nón, có cái chân rồi đóng nó vào cái lỗ. Cụ mà ở gần em đội con gà mâm xôi em bái cụ làm si phọ dạy em phay he he


Bác nói quá!
Thằng Ảrtcam nó làm file, thằng Mach 3 nó phay chứ không phải em phay!!!!




> Bác vietnamcnc này chắc lần nào cũng ăn may.. nên thấy cái nào cũng vừa khít, sản phẩm làm ra thì bóng hới.
> Hỏi nhỏ bác chút.. bác làm xong mang đi đánh bóng phải không?... Em làm ra cái nào cũng sần xùi.. nên sơn một lớp dày cho nó bóng lại hehe.


Mấy cục sắt thì không ăn may nữa rồi!

Phải nhịn buổi cafe để phay khỏa lại cái mặt bắt ray và me:

----------

cnc300, Gamo, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Luyến

> Sơn CNC ợˆ!
> 
> 
> 
> Bác nói quá!
> Thằng Ảrtcam nó làm file, thằng Mach 3 nó phay chứ không phải em phay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi anh Gian G.
Em thấy anh ghá phôi phay phẳng bằng 2 cái ghá ở đầu sau khi phay phẳng được 1 nửa mặt phẳng anh dùng 2 bộ ghá khác kẹp phôi ở đầu kia xong tháo ốc ở đầu này ra rồi phay tiếp phải không ạ?

----------

blueocean, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đúng rồi!
Cái mặt dưới nó phẳng rồi và sắt dày 25mm, kẹp lực vừa phải thôi.
Bố trí chỗ kẹp tại vị trí không quan trọng là OK

Đúng ra phải dùng bộ kẹp hông hoặc ê tô...

Hay hơn là dùng bàn từ.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> Đúng rồi!
> Cái mặt dưới nó phẳng rồi và sắt dày 25mm, kẹp lực vừa phải thôi.
> Bố trí chỗ kẹp tại vị trí không quan trọng là OK
> 
> Đúng ra phải dùng bộ kẹp hông hoặc ê tô...
> 
> Hay hơn là dùng bàn từ.


Chắc do em làm chưa khéo lên làm theo cách này không chuẩn lắm. Cứ bắt 1 con ốc là phôi lại biến dạng. E chế bàn từ rồi không thành công  :Big Grin:  .

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lấy bàn từ máy mài phẳng ấy Luyến ơi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## CKD

Trước sắt thì sắt chứ em dùng bàn 502 chém tuốt, diện tích càng lớn e càng khoái. Tấm mỏng e không thích kẹp chút nào. Sau khi vớt mặt, đã phẵng rồi thì mới lắp thêm kẹp để chạy hình. Eto thì không có cái nào size khủng cả, nếu có thì giá cũng khủng

----------

Gamo, Luyến, nhatson, vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Gá phôi là cả một nghệ thuật, người gá phôi là một nghệ sĩ  :Smile:

----------

Luyến, vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

À, hôm trước có nghe 1 đại da cẩu trục nói là nếu mà 2 tấm sắt của bác siêu phẳng, đặt lên nhau rồi thì lực chân không đố mà kéo ra nổi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Khoa C3

Lực chân không = diện tích nhân áp suất khỉ quyển thôi bác, đố tay kéo ra thì được, đó ròng rọc kéo ra là mất tiền oan đấy  :Big Grin: .

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hôm nay quen thói định ăn may.... nhưng không trôi...

Mua 8 cục sắt 16mm, nó cong vẹo tùm lum...

Phải đưa lên phay lại.... kết quả còn 15mm

----------

Luyến, Mr.L, nhatson, taih2

----------


## Mr.L

Phay chi mà đẹp thế bác.............  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

> 


Phía trên ảnh có phải là cục biến tần không cụ? nó đang hoạt động hay để làm cảnh mà được trang trí bằng phoi nhôm, sắt nhìn bắt mắt thế ạ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## nhuynhduc

> Hôm nay quen thói định ăn may.... nhưng không trôi...
> 
> Mua 8 cục sắt 16mm, nó cong vẹo tùm lum...
> 
> Phải đưa lên phay lại.... kết quả còn 15mm


Em mới tham gia diễn đàn mình thấy hay quá, em đang làm 1 cái đồ chơi bằng ở CDROM  :Big Grin:  loại này nhỏ xíu dùng để vẽ vời chơi thôi. Có gì không hiểu nhờ các bậc tiền bối chỉ giúp  :Big Grin: .

Bữa nào gặp anh Giang cafe sẵn học lóm chút nghề  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cuối tuần, chếnh choáng men bia.... nên đền tội:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

lổ xuyên thì đỡ chứ lổ mà có đáy thì đi nhậu tiếp vậy. hehehehe

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Còn lồi chút còn lại, chịu khó thì cũng lấy ra được.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

Làm con EDM chuyên trị gãy taro đi bác.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Chờ bác Gamo hoàn công con EDM, em vác đồ qua khai trương.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## terminaterx300

con dư ra nhiều thì hàn 1 cây sắt vào mà vặn ra có gì đâu mà phải xoắn

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## anhcos

Hàn đồng thôi chứ hàn sắt hơi khó dính, khi đầu taro gãy chìm xuống ít vẫn hàn được.

Tấm sắt kia bác phay một mặt 1 lần hay kẹp bên này thì phay bên kia đó bác. Trường hợp kẹp bên hông thì có thể phay 1 phát xong luôn nhưng chả biết cái kẹp nào đảm bảo  cho tấm thép không vênh lên ấy, bác nào gợi ý tí về phần kẹp này với.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Khoa C3

Phay mặt chỉ dùng cái này là sướng thôi


Bàn từ có gờ chống trượt ngang

----------

anhcos, elenercom, vietnamcnc

----------


## anhcos

Bàn từ thì nói làm gì nữa, nhưng nếu phôi nhôm thì sao bác KhoaC3.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhôm chơi bàn chân không đi anh.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Luyến

> Hàn đồng thôi chứ hàn sắt hơi khó dính, khi đầu taro gãy chìm xuống ít vẫn hàn được.
> 
> Tấm sắt kia bác phay một mặt 1 lần hay kẹp bên này thì phay bên kia đó bác. Trường hợp kẹp bên hông thì có thể phay 1 phát xong luôn nhưng chả biết cái kẹp nào đảm bảo  cho tấm thép không vênh lên ấy, bác nào gợi ý tí về phần kẹp này với.


Em hàn vào hai bên hông miếng sắt mỏng hơn rồi dùng ốc kẹp vào đó. Em thấy có vẻ ổn

----------

anhcos, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Còn lồi lên nên em kẹp 2 ngón tay vào vặn ra rồi ta rô tiếp ...

Có lúc lồi lên ít qua em phải bấu bằng móng tay vào để vặn ra...

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Còn lồi lên nên em kẹp 2 ngón tay vào vặn ra rồi ta rô tiếp ...
> 
> Có lúc lồi lên ít qua em phải bấu bằng móng tay vào để vặn ra...


Ngón & móng của bác cũng khỏe thật, em toàn phải dùng kềm để kẹp thôi. Ngón tay em quý lắm.. chỉ để chém gió bàn phím và gây mê thôi  :Smile:

----------

ppgas, vietnamcnc

----------


## Ga con

> Còn lồi lên nên em kẹp 2 ngón tay vào vặn ra rồi ta rô tiếp ...
> 
> Có lúc lồi lên ít qua em phải bấu bằng móng tay vào để vặn ra...


Chịu bác, cây taro xoắn xịn đắt tiền thế mà bác làm gãy  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Taro China ấy mà... rẻ bèo...
Thoát phoi tốt tuy nhiên chất lượng không ổn định lắm...
Loại Shanghai 2 lưỡi taro / hộp dễ xài hơi vì dễ cắt ngắn và mài hơn.

**************************************************  ********

Update tình hình có tến bộ hơn 1 chút.

Lại ăn may nên taro không gãy mũi nào và ướm thử vào lại vừa khớp!

----------


## Luyến

Em lót dép hóng sản phẩm của bác.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm thêm được 2 cái cùm bắt nut vitme
[

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Em lót dép hóng sản phẩm của bác.


Sản phẩm đây:







Sold Out!

Còn thân chủ đem về làm gì thì nghe nói là máy mài cnc.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

tính ra hành trình tầm 1 tấc chứ nhiêu  ,đưa vào tay anh làm chi cho nó mắc nhỉ ? hahahaha , nói thế thôi  ,làm theo thiết kế mà  ,cái máy mài thành công thì 2 cái bệ này đáng gì .

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lại nhặt được 2 mhie61ng sắt 30 ly.

Sau mấy ngày cưa giũa đục đẽo... được 2 miếng thế này:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... em xin phép hỏi là cụ làm cách nào mà phay mặt phẳng đẹp như rứa?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ặc ặc... em xin phép hỏi là cụ làm cách nào mà phay mặt phẳng đẹp như rứa?


Phay như Luyến show trong video clip ấy bác ợ!

Nhưng máy phay của em là máy phay cơm chạy không chạy cnc.

Em dùng máy phay đầu tiên cách đây gần 20 năm!

**************************************************  *******

Gá vào thử body khung máy 700x700 .... thì may quá .... lại vừa khít!

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm cố .... hay xảy ra sự cố!

Sau khi ta rô 27 lỗ... đế lỗ cuối cùng thứ 28 thì gặp nạn!

Cái này là cái tội taro dùng lâu quá ồi mà không mua mới.

Lần ày là M4.... nhưng cũng còn lòi ra để lấy móng tay cấu vặn ra.

Thôi, bỏ đó đi làm vài chai cho hạ hỏa...

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lại ra ve chai, 135k/kg mua được tấm nhôm làm cái bàn T kẹp phôi.

Loay hoay mấy ngày nghỉ, khiêng lên xuống cong cả lưng... cuối cùng cũng xong.

----------

Gamo, mig21

----------


## mig21

Đẹp quá a Giang ơi

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

Tưởng anh Giang lại giả đò "may quá" nữa chứ :P

Phải công nhận ông anh làm đồ chất lượng thiệt

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

> Lại ra ve chai, 135k/kg


Lừa tình quá anh Giang ơi!

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## baoanh

Sắt này là sắt gì mà bóng loáng... đẹp rứa ?? :Cool:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tưởng anh Giang lại giả đò "may quá" nữa chứ :P
> 
> Phải công nhận ông anh làm đồ chất lượng thiệt


Chưa đến khâu lắp máy nên chưa đến hồi "may quá"!




> Đẹp quá a Giang ơi


Phay xong mới lột áo nylon em nó đó!




> Lừa tình quá anh Giang ơi!


Lâu lâu cũng phải lừa tình chứ nếu không thì người ta nói là dại gái!




> Sắt này là sắt gì mà bóng loáng... đẹp rứa ??


Sắt mua ngoài chợ ấy bác ạ... tớ đoán nó tương đương SS400 khi xưa tớ hay làm.

**************************************************  ******************

Giải trí tí...

Tạm ngưng công việc để cnc ấy món lặt vặt trên con máy cùi bắp nhà trồng:

----------

CKD, Gamo, solero, taih2, tcltcl15

----------


## tcltcl15

> Tạm ngưng công việc để cnc ấy món lặt vặt trên con máy cùi bắp nhà trồng:


A cho xem hình con dao phay nhôm của a được ko vậy, sao phay độ dày thế mà láng bóng vậy. Thanks a.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> A cho xem hình con dao phay nhôm của a được ko vậy, sao phay độ dày thế mà láng bóng vậy. Thanks a.


Dao phay ngón hợp kim phổ thông thôi....

đây là con dao dùng phay mấy cái hồi nãy....



Còn trên máy thì đang phay con 6mm

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bắt đầu khâu lắp ráp!

Oh may quá!

Đầu tiên là 2 cái ray trục Z lắp vào vừa khít!

Sau đó là cái bệ X đặt lên đều trùng tám lỗ ốc!


Lại ăn may!

Đêm nay bác không ngủ.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông này nhà có lò nấu nhôm , cái gì cũng sáng choang.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiếp tục lắp ráp!

Oh may quá lại vừa khít....

----------

huyquynhbk, taih2

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tích cực khoan lỗ và ta-rô lia lịa....

Sau đó ráp vào ... oh yeah... may quá lại vừa khít!

Em nó đã lên hình tạo dáng cực cute:



Đại gia chủ đầu tư đang qua hối thúc từng ngày....

Còn đại gia khác đang đòi sang tay qua đường lúc còn non... không cần hoàn thiện.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bác làm con máy đáng đồng tiền bát gạo thật, thêm che chắn bụi nữa là gần như hoàn thiện luôn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lật đít em nó lên.....

Đục cho em nó 1 lỗ thoát nước trơn nguội!

----------


## Luyến

pro thật xong em này có kế hoạch spinlde chưa anh? chơi hàng tầu thì hú em nhé còn nếu hàng Đức xịn thì alo cho bác NSP em đang dìm hàng lão chờ lão hạ giá là hốt thôi.  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## katerman

> pro thật xong em này có kế hoạch spinlde chưa anh? chơi hàng tầu thì hú em nhé còn nếu hàng Đức xịn thì alo cho bác NSP em đang dìm hàng lão chờ lão hạ giá là hốt thôi.


NSP là bác Nam Spin hả bác,  :Smile:  đợt tới em sẽ hành bác Nam ròm nhiều, mong các bác ủng hộ em.

----------


## Luyến

> NSP là bác Nam Spin hả bác,  đợt tới em sẽ hành bác Nam ròm nhiều, mong các bác ủng hộ em.


bác cứ lên kế hoạch đi  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm cơ riết oải người quá...

Tạm ngưng, chuyển qua tập tọe làm tủ điện.

Lần đầu tiên làm... còn nhiều bỡ ngỡ....

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trời nóng quá...

Net thì chậm như rùa....

Lắp thêm được mấy cái môtr và me:

----------


## anhcos

Máy đẹp quá, nhưng chắc do trời nóng nên hết hên rồi hả bác.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Máy đẹp quá, nhưng chắc do trời nóng nên hết hên rồi hả bác.


Vẫn hên.... nên vẫn "Oh yeah may quá!" 

******************************************

Update:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đưa em sang nhà chồng:

----------


## quangvu

máy đẹp quá

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm xong chẳng biết làm gì....

Chắc mai cho nó phay thử mấy cái trụ tròn, làm biếng đứng tiện tay... mỏi cẳng lắm.

----------


## cnclaivung

bán lại cho em đi anh, cái này chịu nỗi bao nhiêu kg vây anh trai

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> bán lại cho em đi anh, cái này chịu nỗi bao nhiêu kg vây anh trai



Ặc! của khách em ơi...

Nhưng người ta chưa cần nên mượn tạm chạy thử mấy món đồ....

Nó là hộp số Harmonic hành tinh 1/10, bạc con lăn.... làm cho phay gỗ nên dư tải, anh cũng chẳng tra mã làm gì...

Nếu em cần thì để anh lục lại 1 bộ Vexta 5 pha hành tinh 1/10 mã N khá mới đang cho mượn... em mua về mà chế trục A vậy!

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ok anh, anh hứa nhé, có thì hú em

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ok anh, anh hứa nhé, có thì hú em


OK khi có anh sẽ hú như vượn!

*************************************

Hôm nay nóng nực... ngủ ngoài võng dưới mấy cây trứng cá... cuối ngày xem lại công việc, chỉ CNC được 10 cục nhôm:

[

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hôm nay gắn cái trục A lên máy chạy hàng...

Nhưng trước khi chạy phải cân chỉnh đã...

May quá! sau 15 phút gõ qua gõ lại cái mâm cặp đã đồng tâm:




Chiến thôi!

----------

Gamo, Mr.L, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

anh canh kiểu này cũng không có ý nghĩa gì nhiều , vì độ chính xác nằm ở cơ cấu kẹp chứ không phải cải thân mâm cặp , mà cái mâm này của TQ , khi mua hàng mới có thêm 1 tờ giấy ghi dung sai của nó , thấy nó ghi dung sai mà thấy ớn.

Gá mâm cặp thì em phải dò độ đảo mặt đầu của cái mặt bích , sau đó em kẹp cái chốt tròn chuẩn và dò cái chốt ấy ngon nhất có thể 0.01mm , sau đó tháo ra rồi bỏ vào làm thao tác bất kì vài lần mà runout cái chốt ấy tầm +-0.02 là quá thành công của em rồi.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Cái mâm cặp này thấy bảo độ chính xác do 3 cái chấu thì phải ợ, có cách nào cho nó bớt dơ, lắp phôi vào lúc thế này, lúc thế khác được không các cụ ui ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> anh canh kiểu này cũng không có ý nghĩa gì nhiều , vì độ chính xác nằm ở cơ cấu kẹp chứ không phải cải thân mâm cặp , mà cái mâm này của TQ , khi mua hàng mới có thêm 1 tờ giấy ghi dung sai của nó , thấy nó ghi dung sai mà thấy ớn.
> 
> Gá mâm cặp thì em phải dò độ đảo mặt đầu của cái mặt bích , sau đó em kẹp cái chốt tròn chuẩn và dò cái chốt ấy ngon nhất có thể 0.01mm , sau đó tháo ra rồi bỏ vào làm thao tác bất kì vài lần mà runout cái chốt ấy tầm +-0.02 là quá thành công của em rồi.


Mình cân 3 giai đoạn.

1/ cân cái mount lắp mâm cặp (bích) so 0.01mm ( đúng ra nó phải dưới 0.005 vì gia công đúng thì mấy cái mount này phải mài)
Cân cả 2 runout mặt và hướng trục

Khi tiện cái mount thì anh đã check trên máy tiện rồi nên gắn vào chuẩn luôn...

Nếu không cân được thì cho trục A quay và  gọt lại ngay trên đó luôn

2/ cân cái mâm cả mặt và đầu max 0.01mm
Cái video trên là 1 công đoạn trong bước này.

3/ mới là cặp cái trục trượt F30 vào so như Nam.

Nếu 1 & 2 làm tốt... giai đoạn 3 sẽ nhẹ nhàng vì mâm cặp còn mới.

Với mâm cặp cũ mà bước 3 không đạt thì phát sinh công đoạn sửa chấu cặp!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## itanium7000

Theo em muốn xét độ chính xác thì trước hết phải coi đang xài loại bạc đạn gì đã. Dù các chi tiết chính xác lắm rồi, kiểu như 0.001mm chẳng hạn nhưng bạc đạn gì để đảm bảo runout đó? Mà lắp bạc đạn như thế nào, sử dụng mấy bạc cũng là vấn đề nữa.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

bản chất bạc đạn độ runout cực thấp rồi , em tin cái vòng nào của bạc cũng làm cho cây kim 0.01 đứng cứng ngắt , việc thiết kế như thế nào để đảm bảo cho quay mà không cho dịch chuyển dọc trục , nói nôm na như thiết kế cái spindle là ok , chỉ cho quay thôi còn lại là không cục cựa gì nữa .

--- 2 bạc đũa côn có thể lắp sát nhau thì cho kết quả như thế , bạc 6xxx hay 7xxx cũng ok nhưng dễ bị tác động ngang , nên thiết kế chuẩn là phải có khoảng cách giữa 2 bạc là ngon nhất , tuỳ theo độ cứng thì các bác cho dài hay ngắn thôi.
--- 1 bạc 5xxx cũng tương đương 2 bạc 7xxx lắp sát đảo mặt , nhưng độ cứng dọc trục kém hơn 2x7xxx , với máy gỗ dùng 1 bạc 5xxx là có thể thay thế 2 bạc kẹp visme bi rồi.

--- với công nghệ bây giờ thì anh em dùng bạc đĩa con lăn mà em hay giới thiệu với harmonic , 2 bi đũa xếp chéo góc nhau nên đảm bảo độ cứng vững tốt , kết cấu siêu mõng cho độ cứng vững không thua gì 2 em đũa côn lắp sát , thấy mấy cái đĩa này làm trục A là siêu ngon.


hình trục A đơn mà bác Vietnamcnc dùng là có dùng 1 bạc đạn mặt bích con lăn size 50 nhé , chịu tải vài trăm kg chứ không ít đâu . 


@ anh Giang hehe , chọt anh 1 phát anh chia sẽ bí quyết lắp mâm cặp nhé , nhờ thế mới biết được trọn vẹn bí quyết của anh chứ.

----------

Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cái mâm cặp này thấy bảo độ chính xác do 3 cái chấu thì phải ợ, có cách nào cho nó bớt dơ, lắp phôi vào lúc thế này, lúc thế khác được không các cụ ui ?


Có bác ạ!

Thay cái mâm cặp mới thôi!
Thay chấu cặp khác chưa chắc đã xài được, có khi còn tệ hơn.

Đối với các mâm cặp sử dụng lâu ngày khi chỉnh runout trên đầu cặp OK rồi mà kẹp 1 trục chuẩn kiểm tra đồng tâm không đạt thì là do phần chấu cặp và ren xoắn vào tâm của chấu và đầu cặp.

Thường thì do chấu kẹp bị mòn, bị hoác hoặc móp... vị trí tiếp xúc phôi do trượt hay va đập...
Trường hợp này có thể sửa bằng cách kẹp bung chấu cặp trong 1 vòng tròn chuẩn rồi tiện sửa lòng chấu cặp...

Nếu giữa cái đầu và cái chấu nó rơ quá nhiều thì là do rơ phần rảnh trượt chấu của đầu và chấu hoặc phần ren xoắn ốc bên trong của đầu cặp hoặc chấu cặp --> bó tay --> thay mới.






> ......
> @ anh Giang hehe , chọt anh 1 phát anh chia sẽ bí quyết lắp mâm cặp nhé , nhờ thế mới biết được trọn vẹn bí quyết của anh chứ.


Ặc ặc! Cái này thì có gì là bí quyết!

Ai từng chế máy tiện hoặc sửa phần mâm cặp cho máy tiện đều biết.

Đối với trục A cho gỗ dùng mâm cặp mới thì tới bước 2 là Ok rồi.

**************************************************  ******

Đưa lên phay tròn mấy cây củi... trình độ thấp nên lập trình bằng tay!




Một lúc thì phay ra một đống củi... đỡ tốn công đứng tiện mỏi giò còn bị muỗi cắn...
Hơn nữa kích thước đều tăm tắp... khỏi đo tới đo lui như tiện tay!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí, nếu cái trục A mà mình không bắt lên bàn X, lại đi gắn chặt ở khung bệ máy, rồi thì gắn dao tiện lên bàn X, dùng XY để chạy dao tiện. Trục A dùng step quay phôi. Lúc này spindle phay sẽ không quay mà máy chạy như máy tiện thì có khả thi về mặt điều khiển không ạ ? Ý em là lúc thì chạy spindle phay như máy phay, lúc thì chuyển sang chạy như máy tiện ấy ạ. X, y, Z và A đều là step lai ạ.

Em đọc suông nhiều  về cái món điều khiển cnc mà chả vào đầu được tí nào, nản quá chế con máy chạy thử cho nó có thực tế tẹo, may ra học được chi đó về món điều khiển các trục   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> Có bác ạ!
> 
> Thay cái mâm cặp mới thôi!
> Thay chấu cặp khác chưa chắc đã xài được, có khi còn tệ hơn.
> 
> Đối với các mâm cặp sử dụng lâu ngày khi chỉnh runout trên đầu cặp OK rồi mà kẹp 1 trục chuẩn kiểm tra đồng tâm không đạt thì là do phần chấu cặp và ren xoắn vào tâm của chấu và đầu cặp.
> 
> Thường thì do chấu kẹp bị mòn, bị hoác hoặc móp... vị trí tiếp xúc phôi do trượt hay va đập...
> Trường hợp này có thể sửa bằng cách kẹp bung chấu cặp trong 1 vòng tròn chuẩn rồi tiện sửa lòng chấu cặp...
> ...


Mớ củi của cụ làm em nhớ hồi học tiện, bọn em lấy phíp đặc tiện khăng ( cái trò trẻ con hay chơi, có một cây dài cầm để vụt, một cây ngắn nữa ạ ) , còn cẩn thận tiện hai cái vòng đồng đóng vào hai đầu cho nó khỏi mẻ khi vụt đi.

Kết quả là vác ra sân trường chơi, ngay buổi đầu tiên một bạn bắt không nổi, bị con khăng bọc đồng phi vào mặt  :Frown:

----------


## itanium7000

> Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí, nếu cái trục A mà mình không bắt lên bàn X, lại đi gắn chặt ở khung bệ máy, rồi thì gắn dao tiện lên bàn X, dùng XY để chạy dao tiện. Trục A dùng step quay phôi. Lúc này spindle phay sẽ không quay mà máy chạy như máy tiện thì có khả thi về mặt điều khiển không ạ ? Ý em là lúc thì chạy spindle phay như máy phay, lúc thì chuyển sang chạy như máy tiện ấy ạ. X, y, Z và A đều là step lai ạ.
> 
> Em đọc suông nhiều  về cái món điều khiển cnc mà chả vào đầu được tí nào, nản quá chế con máy chạy thử cho nó có thực tế tẹo, may ra học được chi đó về món điều khiển các trục


Quá khả thi về mặt điều khiển rồi. Nhưng mà khi muốn phay trên trục A anh làm thế nào?
Tormach có giải pháp cho tiện và phay 4 trục là đặt hẳn 1 cái mini lathe lên bàn X luôn  :Smile: )

----------


## Tuấn

> Quá khả thi về mặt điều khiển rồi. Nhưng mà khi muốn phay trên trục A anh làm thế nào?
> Tormach có giải pháp cho tiện và phay 4 trục là đặt hẳn 1 cái mini lathe lên bàn X luôn )


Cái này em sợ điều khiển hơi khó bác ạ, ý em là a ma tơ tập toẹ như em ý ạ.

----------


## itanium7000

> bản chất bạc đạn độ runout cực thấp rồi , em tin cái vòng nào của bạc cũng làm cho cây kim 0.01 đứng cứng ngắt , việc thiết kế như thế nào để đảm bảo cho quay mà không cho dịch chuyển dọc trục , nói nôm na như thiết kế cái spindle là ok , chỉ cho quay thôi còn lại là không cục cựa gì nữa .
> 
> --- 2 bạc đũa côn có thể lắp sát nhau thì cho kết quả như thế , bạc 6xxx hay 7xxx cũng ok nhưng dễ bị tác động ngang , nên thiết kế chuẩn là phải có khoảng cách giữa 2 bạc là ngon nhất , tuỳ theo độ cứng thì các bác cho dài hay ngắn thôi.
> --- 1 bạc 5xxx cũng tương đương 2 bạc 7xxx lắp sát đảo mặt , nhưng độ cứng dọc trục kém hơn 2x7xxx , với máy gỗ dùng 1 bạc 5xxx là có thể thay thế 2 bạc kẹp visme bi rồi.
> 
> --- với công nghệ bây giờ thì anh em dùng bạc đĩa con lăn mà em hay giới thiệu với harmonic , 2 bi đũa xếp chéo góc nhau nên đảm bảo độ cứng vững tốt , kết cấu siêu mõng cho độ cứng vững không thua gì 2 em đũa côn lắp sát , thấy mấy cái đĩa này làm trục A là siêu ngon.
> 
> 
> hình trục A đơn mà bác Vietnamcnc dùng là có dùng 1 bạc đạn mặt bích con lăn size 50 nhé , chịu tải vài trăm kg chứ không ít đâu . 
> ...


Nhân tiện xin phép bác *vietnamcnc* cho em hỏi bác *Nam CNC* chuyên gia spindle/bearing chút nhé. Bác Nam ơi, em đang cần 1 cặp 7206C của NSK hoặc SKF hàng mới. Giá nó như thế nào hả bác?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cho em hỏi ngu ngu tí, nếu cái trục A mà mình không bắt lên bàn X, lại đi gắn chặt ở khung bệ máy, rồi thì gắn dao tiện lên bàn X, dùng XY để chạy dao tiện. Trục A dùng step quay phôi. Lúc này spindle phay sẽ không quay mà máy chạy như máy tiện thì có khả thi về mặt điều khiển không ạ ? Ý em là lúc thì chạy spindle phay như máy phay, lúc thì chuyển sang chạy như máy tiện ấy ạ. X, y, Z và A đều là step lai ạ.
> 
> Em đọc suông nhiều  về cái món điều khiển cnc mà chả vào đầu được tí nào, nản quá chế con máy chạy thử cho nó có thực tế tẹo, may ra học được chi đó về món điều khiển các trục


Được bác ợ ... nhưng chỉ ngắm nó cào phôi mỏng và nhẹ ở tốc độ trình chiếu chậm thôi.

Nếu muốn ra sản phẩm thì A phải là servo công suất lớn để đạt tốc độ và moment (chừng 1.5Kw trở lên nhé!)
Khi đó sẽ kéo theo nhiều thứ lớn hơn nữa... đặc biệt càng lớn nếu ham hố tốc độ càng cao!

Tớ cũng đang định làm con tiện CNC spindle không hồi tiếp nhưng lười và cơ bản là.... vốn nhàn rỗi chưa đủ!

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

trả lời riêng 1 xíu cũng như cho anh em biết luôn, em chỉ mua hàng 2nd lúc rãnh rỗi thôi, 7206 C tầm 150K 1 cái , nếu biết lựa hàng thì cũng rất mới , đủ để gắn spindle quay  vô tư , còn hàng mới 100% của đúng 2 hãng này thì  tiền triệu luôn đó nha bác itanium , mà thậm chí phải đợi 1 thời gian đặt hàng về nữa , mấy cái này làm gì có hàng có sẵn , nó mắc bỏ xừ.

Nghe đồn có đại gia thay bạc đạn cho con spindle TQ đồ gỗ 5Kw ( 4 cái ) hiệu SKF mã gì chưa biết mà mất hết 21 chai ... đủ tiền mua 2 con mới nhẩy

----------

itanium7000

----------


## hminhtq

> trả lời riêng 1 xíu cũng như cho anh em biết luôn, em chỉ mua hàng 2nd lúc rãnh rỗi thôi, 7206 C tầm 150K 1 cái , nếu biết lựa hàng thì cũng rất mới , đủ để gắn spindle quay  vô tư , còn hàng mới 100% của đúng 2 hãng này thì  tiền triệu luôn đó nha bác itanium , mà thậm chí phải đợi 1 thời gian đặt hàng về nữa , mấy cái này làm gì có hàng có sẵn , nó mắc bỏ xừ.
> 
> Nghe đồn có đại gia thay bạc đạn cho con spindle TQ đồ gỗ 5Kw ( 4 cái ) hiệu SKF mã gì chưa biết mà mất hết 21 chai ... đủ tiền mua 2 con mới nhẩy


Anh nam chỉ em 1 chiêu phân biệt hàng skf hay nachi xịn đc ko ạ. Em làm trong công ty của quân đội. Vòng bi mua về toàn tiền triệu ko chỉ có 2 loại là nachi bèo nhất như 6201 là 500k/đôi. Còn 7208c là 10triệu 1 cặp của nachi nhưng mà cũng cà tưng lắm có vòng thay chỉ tháng là tèo chắc bọn mua nó trộn cả đồ lởm vào anh chỉ em bốc mấy cái xịn xịn về nhà diy dùng

----------


## Nam CNC

ông kia bị gì thế 6201 làm gì 500K , nếu Nachi thì 50K 1 cặp 6201ZZ thì có

---- chưa biết 7208C tại sao lên đến 10tr 1 cặp , quá đắt , còn phân biệt thì chịu thua , vì người ta muốn copy thì phải làm cho giông chứ, em ứ chơi hàng mới vì sợ dính hàng copy , chỉ mua hàng 2nd thôi , cũng may gặp toàn hàng tốt giá rẻ và chắc chắn 1 điều em nó hàng Japan chánh gốc.

Việc về độ bền thì ngoài bạc tốt ra còn đòi hỏi người bảo trì phải thật sự hiểu biết về cách thay bạc đạn , chứ không thôi khi lắp vào bạc đạn không đúng vị trí , nghiêng , chưa tiếp xúc thì 1 tháng cũng banh xác thôi à.

Có đi mua bạc mới ở 1 tiệm tên gì ...Long đó  trên đường Nguyên Công Trứ quận 1, gần chợ Dân Sinh, người ta nói nếu có mua dòng 7xxx C thì người ta có bán hàng mới 100% của Nachi , tính ra Nachi rẻ hơn NSK và SKF nhiều , người ta nói thế em biết thế.

----------


## Tuấn

> Được bác ợ ... nhưng chỉ ngắm nó cào phôi mỏng và nhẹ ở tốc độ trình chiếu chậm thôi.
> 
> Nếu muốn ra sản phẩm thì A phải là servo công suất lớn để đạt tốc độ và moment (chừng 1.5Kw trở lên nhé!)
> Khi đó sẽ kéo theo nhiều thứ lớn hơn nữa... đặc biệt càng lớn nếu ham hố tốc độ càng cao!
> 
> Tớ cũng đang định làm con tiện CNC spindle không hồi tiếp nhưng lười và cơ bản là.... vốn nhàn rỗi chưa đủ!


Em thấy mấy con máy tiện CNC công suất động cơ chính mèng mèng cũng 5-7kw, nhìn thì có con giống giống động cơ 3 pha, gúc thì thấy Mach3 chạy qua cái gì gì PWM rồi điều khiển tốc độ mô tơ. 

Nhà mình có cụ nào làm cái món này để tiện được ren chưa ạ ?

Vụ trục A đặt trên bàn máy em nghĩ khó móc được lỗ ạ

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Có thể dùng VFD với motor thường vẫn có thể ren với Mach3 được ạ.
Cụ thể là Mach3 có PID để điều khiển cái speed của trục chính, nhận phản hồi tín hiệu tốc độ qua đường input là index.
Làm cụ thể thì chưa vì lathe thì em làm với servo làm trục chính, nên nó chạy speed chính xác lắm đa. Chứ làm qua VFD thì em thấy mấy anh tây làm hoài.

----------

Tuấn, vietnamcnc

----------


## nhatson

tormach đời cũ, dùng btan VF vần chạy tốt

----------

Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trong lúc cái trục A phay cái đống củi thì tiện được 2 cái chuôi con dấu:


nhưng cuối cùng thì lại là 2 cái chân đèn... cúng:



Còn mấy cái que củi thì đóng vào cái ống nhôm cộng với 10 cục nhôm hôm trước thành mấy cái bộ thế này:

----------


## Tuấn

Mấy cái cục tròn tròn là bác chủ phay hay tiện đấy ạ ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiện bác ợ

Nghe bảo nó là trục chính của bánh xe bò, lắp ổ bi... nên đòi hỏi độ đồng tâm, vuông góc và dung sai chặt một chút!

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ok anh, anh hứa nhé, có thì hú em


Hàng của em đây:





Giá  2tr500k trọn bộ, mọi người cứ mua như đi siêu thị...

Ưu tiên cho cnclaivung, nhưng các bác khác muốn mua thì cũng bán tuốt.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

có em , he he, cảm ơn anh nhiều, đã ko quên em, để dành xiềng hổng dám sài...mà anh làm hộ em cái mặt bich để ưm gắn mâm cặp chứ này về em trình còi quá anh ạ đại khái như này nè anh Giang ôi....em đang có cái mâm cặp sét hết rồi anh ui

----------


## vietnamcnc

> có em , he he, cảm ơn anh nhiều, đã ko quên em, để dành xiềng hổng dám sài...mà anh làm hộ em cái mặt bich để ưm gắn mâm cặp chứ này về em trình còi quá anh ạ đại khái như này nè anh Giang ôi....em đang có cái mâm cặp sét hết rồi anh ui


Mâm cặp size bao nhiêu?

Lỗ bắt ốc thế nào?

Nếu làm cái bích gắn trực tiếp vào cốt motor e rằng không ổn.
Ở đầu hộp số là bạc 6XXX, bạc này chịu lực tải ngang vài tram kg, nhưng chịu lực dọc trục không cao...

Và nếu cốt hộp số không có bậc chặn thì khi ép chống tâm vào có thể làm tuột cốt hộp số, dồn toàn bộ lực lên cốt motor..

Còn trường hợp phổ biến hơn là khi có lực tác dụng ngang quá lớn sẽ làm cong cốt motor....

Do đó phải làm cái bích có bậc và gắn vào cái body có ổ bi chịu lực dọc trục rồi mới kết nối với motor...
Làm tới đây coi như xong cái trục A

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

mâm cặp size 200 trung quốc, chà, anh Giang nói thế cũng công phu quá ha,,,vậy cái hộp số này chỉ như giảm tốc thôi hả anh, tỉ số truyền nó bao nhiêu anh ợ, em thì làm cho máy gỗ, muốn nó chịu tầm 50kg trở lại là mãn nguyện rồi, em cũng ko biết phải làm sao nữa, phải mặt bích bạc con lăn thì tốt quá...
hiện tại em cũng có con hộp số hành tinh 1/30 mà nó cốt âm 12 răn xéo mới ác, muốn làm nó phải cắt côt moter hiện có thì uổn, mà cái moter 3fa lại ko sài được vi bước

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ặc ặc hự hự .... ộc ộc...

Có 50kg gỗ mà dùng cái mâm cặp D200?

Cái mâm đó nặng hơn 20kg rồi.

Cái bộ Vexta này chắc là không tải nổi cái mâm của bác rồi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

vậy cho em từ chối bộ này để từ từ em kiếm cái hộp số mặt bích diy cái mâm bắt gỗ 3 chấu thôi cũng được...thành thật xin lỗi anh

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi....

Lại đè 1 cái harmoníc 1/10 ra làm 1 cái trục A.

Làm xong buộc lên sau xe chở đi bán dạo luôn:

----------


## LEDUC

> Rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi....
> 
> Lại đè 1 cái harmoníc 1/10 ra làm 1 cái trục A.
> 
> Làm xong buộc lên sau xe chở đi bán dạo luôn:


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  đổi nghề đi bán dạo luôn .... bán xong làm máy lạng bê thui đi anh ơi ,.

----------


## Tuấn

Bác chủ và cả nhà cho em hỏi chút ạ. 

Cái ống chun chun kiểu này mà tiện từ cục teflon đặc ra thì nhà mình có bác nào làm qua hoặc biết cách gia công chưa ạ ?



Nó là cái chắn bụi cho vít me thôi ạ, dùng trong thực phẩm nên được làm bằng teflon. Em hỏi mấy thằng bán cũng không biết nó tiện kiểu gì, chúng nó đoán là tiện CNC 2 dao, dao trong và dao ngoài cùng tiện.

----------


## Nam CNC

làm gì có cái hộp số harmonic nào tỉ lệ 1:10 anh Giang , không lẽ may mắn vừa khít dữ ????



@ Tuấn ......ghê quá , trong đây người ta chơi 1 sợi lò so là xếp tròn , kéo ra kéo vào là xong , giống như anh cuộn dây ruy ban , kéo cái xoẹt dài ra, ấn cái tọt thụt vào , mấy chỗ rã máy công nghiệp nó bán cũng khá nhiều.

----------


## Tuấn

> @ Tuấn ......ghê quá , trong đây người ta chơi 1 sợi lò so là xếp tròn , kéo ra kéo vào là xong , giống như anh cuộn dây ruy ban , kéo cái xoẹt dài ra, ấn cái tọt thụt vào , mấy chỗ rã máy công nghiệp nó bán cũng khá nhiều.


Hì, mấy cái này cũng hay phải thay, cũng đắt nên em hỏi thôi ạ. Hổng phải cho em, cho khách hàng thui ợ

----------


## solero

> làm gì có cái hộp số harmonic nào tỉ lệ 1:10 anh Giang , không lẽ may mắn vừa khít dữ ????
> .


Hộp số hành tinh 1:10 của hãng Harmonic Driver vừa khít ke ke

----------


## thehiena2

> Nhôm chơi bàn chân không đi anh.


Nó gá cục phôi hôm bằng cách gì hay vậy bà con?

----------


## Nam CNC

em chỉ thấy hành tinh harmonic chỉ có tỉ lệ 1:11 thôi , lấy đâu ra 10 ???


Datron gá phôi bằng hút chân không , miếng đệm tạo giác hút bằng tấm gì đó rất đặc biệt của Datron , tấm màu trắng trắng ấy , mình có thể lấy tấm silicon 0.2-0.5 làm tạm cũng được. Tấm đế hút chân không bác phải tạo các lổ hút lõm , khi hút hơi làm lõm tấm silicon và từ đó tạo ra giác hút , cách này thuận tiện ở chổ giác hút nào bị cắt vào thì không hút nữa chứ các giác khác vẫn tạo lực hút giữ phôi tiếp tục , nếu không có tấm này thì chỉ cần hở ra là lực hút bị mất liền.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> em chỉ thấy hành tinh harmonic chỉ có tỉ lệ 1:11 thôi , lấy đâu ra 10 ???
> 
> 
> Datron gá phôi bằng hút chân không , miếng đệm tạo giác hút bằng tấm gì đó rất đặc biệt của Datron , tấm màu trắng trắng ấy , mình có thể lấy tấm silicon 0.2-0.5 làm tạm cũng được. Tấm đế hút chân không bác phải tạo các lổ hút lõm , khi hút hơi làm lõm tấm silicon và từ đó tạo ra giác hút , cách này thuận tiện ở chổ giác hút nào bị cắt vào thì không hút nữa chứ các giác khác vẫn tạo lực hút giữ phôi tiếp tục , nếu không có tấm này thì chỉ cần hở ra là lực hút bị mất liền.


cụ có hình giác hút cho em xin

----------


## Nam CNC

em không có hình của datron nhưng video này các bác sẽ hiểu tất cả

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXgLzKVwFmQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xr3lfAvQuJs

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Cái video sau của Nam nè:



Nhatson xem cái miếng cao su đó mua được không vậy? Còn cái bàn hút kia thì chắc không khó làm lắm.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ibagna.com/pdfs/Witte%20Vac%20Pumps.pdf
chọn máy bơm hút chân không

----------

anhcos, cuong, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đúng là cái đại da có khác  :Big Grin: 

Có ai có cái hút chân ko mạnh như vậy ko?

----------


## Nam CNC

bơm vacuum bên quận 8 đầy đó mà , muốn cái mạnh thì chọn cái bơm vacuum dầu đó , bữa nào tao gặp cái nào hàng châu âu còn mới tao hú cho.


thấy cái bơm trong video nó hút đuợc -900 g/1cm2 , tao chỉ có cái bơm hút -200g/cm2 thôi, vì không có nhu cầu nên không mua mấy cái hút chân không dầu.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, kiếm giùm tau 1 con đi.

Tau vẫn dùng con mạnh nhất, mua của người iu của mày ấy chứ mà nó ko hút cỡ này nổi.

----------


## anhcos

Cái hút chân không dầu ở đâu bán vậy Nam, loại đó có áp rất rất nhỏ nhưng công suất ko lớn lắm.

----------


## vietnamcnc

@ Le Đức: Hôm qua ghé nhà khách chơi thay cho lão cái màn hình... lão nhờ khoét cái tủ điện ộp cái màn hình lên nên thành ra hơi trễ...

Sau đó đi bán dạo cái trục A thu xiền rồi nhâm nhi vài lon về lúc 23:00 tính gọi chú nhưng chắc giờ đó đang cho con và vợ bú và ăn....

Kết quả là tớ ngồi với B và P đến 2h sáng!


@ Tuấn: Em không nghĩ là cái đó tiện là khả thi.... mà có tiện được thì độ mỏng không đủ nên độ đàn hồi không tốt nhún vài lần có thể nứt chỗ nếp gấp

@Nam: Chính xác là harmonic hành tinh 1/11.... nhưng trả giá chút cho nó rẻ... còn 1/10

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói anh áp suất nhỏ , theo em biết cái hút chân không dạng dầu mạnh hơn nhiều mấy con dùng xy lanh hút đẩy chứ , chắc có lẻ anh thấy mấy con bị hở rồi nên nó yếu , bác cubetí mới mua 1 em hút được 670g/cm2 đó .

----------


## cuong

lực hút bao nhiêu thì làm giống mấy anh trung quốc hút xuyên miếng ván 18 luôn vậy mấy bác thấy họ dùng đơn vị  kpA (hi hi em lộn tưởng N). so với gram thì sao các bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

hút xuyên miếng ván 18mm là sao em chưa hiểu , hút chỉ giữ chặt thôi chứ hút xuyên thì em chưa thấy , chưa hiểu , cho em hình ảnh nhé. 1MPa là 10kg/cm2 , 1Mpa=1000kPa bác cứ quy đổi chắc ra.

----------


## Tuấn

> @ Tuấn: Em không nghĩ là cái đó tiện là khả thi.... mà có tiện được thì độ mỏng không đủ nên độ đàn hồi không tốt nhún vài lần có thể nứt chỗ nếp gấp


Em hơi tò mò vì họ bán một đoạn nhún nhún như vậy hành trình 200, đường kính 120 là 12k euro bác ạ. Với giá ấy chắc em dành tiền mua một cục đeo vào cổ đọ hàng với các đại gia được ỏi  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Bác chủ và cả nhà cho em hỏi chút ạ. 
> 
> Cái ống chun chun kiểu này mà tiện từ cục teflon đặc ra thì nhà mình có bác nào làm qua hoặc biết cách gia công chưa ạ ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nó là cái chắn bụi cho vít me thôi ạ, dùng trong thực phẩm nên được làm bằng teflon. Em hỏi mấy thằng bán cũng không biết nó tiện kiểu gì, chúng nó đoán là tiện CNC 2 dao, dao trong và dao ngoài cùng tiện.


trong hình em thấy có vết ĐÚC mà ta?

----------


## Tuấn

> trong hình em thấy có vết ĐÚC mà ta?



Em chỉ đưa hình minh hoạ thôi ạ, hôm nào em chạy qua chụp lại đồ thật các bác xem ạ.

----------


## cuong

> hút xuyên miếng ván 18mm là sao em chưa hiểu , hút chỉ giữ chặt thôi chứ hút xuyên thì em chưa thấy , chưa hiểu , cho em hình ảnh nhé. 1MPa là 10kg/cm2 , 1Mpa=1000kPa bác cứ quy đổi chắc ra.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-5Kw...033616550.html.
- cái này có gi 97kpa.
- hút xuyên là thế này: em thấy nó để trực tiếp 1 tám ván 18mm (ván trơn không phủ melamin) lên bà chân không bằng nhựa, sau đó mới đặt vật liệu lên tấm ván 18mm lúc đầu, việc này làm tránh hỏng bàn hút chân không bằng  nhựa, lấy tay đẩy thử tấm phôi thấy cứng ngắc, cũng không hiểu được. hỏi nhân viên kỹ thuật nó bảo tấm ván 18 trơn này cũng có thớ giống bông gòn nên nó hút xuyên luôn, kiếm yotube mà chưa thấy.
- àh đây nè bác: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXJOXnSIYp8

----------


## ahdvip

Hút xuyên tấm Mdf là chuyện bình thường, em làm bàn hút chân không cho khách cũng xài ván ép, tuy nhiên muốn xài đc thì việc đầu tiên là phải cho rút keo vào tấm ván rồi để khô. Ban đầu bật máy hút rồi đổ keo cho nó hút xuống, bao nhiêu cũng hết, ván ép độ hở cũng co lắm. Em chưa thử Mdf chống ẩm, ko biết có cải thiện gì ko

----------

cuong

----------


## anhcos

Hút keo vô làm gì vậy Đức, cái bàn hút em mới làm hoạt động ngon không?

----------


## cnclaivung

ván MDF chống ẩm anh cho hút keo nó nỡ te ra anh ơi, trừ khi keo 502 nhanh khô thì ok, cứng như đá, mà 502 cho nó hút chắc bộn lúa..hi

----------


## ahdvip

> Hút keo vô làm gì vậy Đức, cái bàn hút em mới làm hoạt động ngon không?


Hút keo xong để khô để làm kín tấm MDF đó anh, chứ để vậy nó bị bị xì hơi. Đợt rồi con máy nhỏ em làm bàn xong bỏ tấm ván lên hút, cho 2 thằng bu vào kéo , tí nữa lật luôn cái máy  :Wink: . 
Cái này phải pha keo chứ không phải mua keo có sẵn đâu, em đi làm bên khách hàng mới biết cái vụ này, ^^.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Hút keo xong để khô để làm kín tấm MDF đó anh, chứ để vậy nó bị bị xì hơi. Đợt rồi con máy nhỏ em làm bàn xong bỏ tấm ván lên hút, cho 2 thằng bu vào kéo , tí nữa lật luôn cái máy . 
> Cái này phải pha keo chứ không phải mua keo có sẵn đâu, em đi làm bên khách hàng mới biết cái vụ này, ^^.


Hôm này qua em học hỏi phát mới được, mà nếu dùng tưới nguội thì phải dùng vật liệu khác, chứ bỏ keo vô mà nó ngấm nước sẽ trương lên khá nhiều.

----------


## ahdvip

> Hôm này qua em học hỏi phát mới được, mà nếu dùng tưới nguội thì phải dùng vật liệu khác, chứ bỏ keo vô mà nó ngấm nước sẽ trương lên khá nhiều.


Em làm cho gỗ nên mới xài Mdf chứ, anh muốn xài kim loại thì làm khác.
Em đang xài 2 con máy hút vòng dầu, đang gặp rắc rối với viẹc chạy liên tục nó nóng lên là dầu văng ra.

----------


## cuong

ái chà keo pha đó là AB à bác? vì ngành gỗ chỉ có một vài loại keo thôi, việc phun lên này chỉ dành cho cái tấm được phay ô caro thôi chứ bác nhỉ?. sao bác không dùng miếng nhựa cho nó khủng long? hihihih

----------


## ahdvip

Không anh ơi, bên khách hàng em nó làm gỗ cũng dữ lắm, phần sơn với keo này nọ nó cũng hơi bị dữ. Keo này nó pha mấy thứ, có thêm phụ da gì đó, pha xong thì nó giống như xăng thơm vậy đó, nhưng mà để một hồi là nó đông cứng thành cục luôn.

----------

cuong

----------


## vietnamcnc

Không có gì khoe....

Khoe cái tủ điện vậy:



Test thử VDF Yaskawa V1000:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## jimmyli

chẹp chẹp nhìn mà thèm  :Big Grin: , không biết thông số chạy thế nào vậy anh? em cũng có cái V1000 + sp 1.5k đang định cho kết đôi, k biết cofig có dễ hay k nữa, tần số mang anh để bao nhiu vậy?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> chẹp chẹp nhìn mà thèm , không biết thông số chạy thế nào vậy anh? em cũng có cái V1000 + sp 1.5k đang định cho kết đôi, k biết cofig có dễ hay k nữa, tần số mang anh để bao nhiu vậy?


Config hơi mệt vì nhiều thông số
Sóng mang để 8KHz

Kết quả là có mạt nhôm làm hang đá chơi Noel.



Phủi bụi ra được cái này:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau một đêm bác không ngủ, đã hoàn thành tác phẩm:




Hàng của bác nào qua lấy nhận đi!

----------

anhcos, anlongan, CKD, Gamo

----------


## hoctap256

1 ngày 1 đêm của em keke

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trở lại câu chuyện khoe ba zớ bên topic show hàng:

Có một khách hàng thân thiết của tớ, mua của tớ gần chục cái CNC.... 
Hôm đó xuống chơi thì thấy cái máy made in Tây Đui đang ngập chìm trong ba vớ như hình do gia công "Fake HSM", 1 pass sâu 30mm, step over 0.2mm nên nó ra cái hình như thế:



Sản phẩm của giai đoạn này là cái này:



Hôm sau thì thấy đang làm đến giai đoạn mill cuối:


Cái này là rổ thành phẩm:


Thấy khách sử dụng máy mình kiếm xèng hiệu quả lòng bỗng thấy vui vui!

 :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CKD, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

ông khách này còn dữ hơn anh nữa đó anh Giang , thấy mấy chi tiết gia công như vậy đồ gá cũng mệt luôn , mua 1 chục máy của anh là đúng rồi , mỗi máy 1 đồ gá chắc hiệu suất cao hơn.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Này thì trục A và mâm cặp 3 jaw China:

----------

anlongan

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu ngứa nghề làm vỏ hộp ampli, driver, controller các loại...

AC sẻrvo Vn sắp ra lò...
Mi2nh chỉ làm cái vỏ... xin đừng hỏi thông tin bên trong vì ... mù tịt!

----------

longdq, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khai trương đầu năm: chống gãy mỏ plasma







Lại đi bán dạo:

----------

CKD, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Máy tiện tí hon:

----------

anhcos, anlongan, biết tuốt, CKD, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## thuyên1982

> Khai trương đầu năm: chống gãy mỏ plasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lại đi bán dạo:


ô hô hàng này em đang sài ok đấy bác.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## MINHAT

> Máy tiện tí hon:


Máy tiện này bác mua ở đâu vậy. Đang tìm 1 con giống vậy, bác biết chỗ nào có chỉ e với

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> ô hô hàng này em đang sài ok đấy bác.



Hàng độc quyền của 3T đấy!

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Máy tiện này bác mua ở đâu vậy. Đang tìm 1 con giống vậy, bác biết chỗ nào có chỉ e với


Máy của khách đưa mình cân bảo dưỡng và cân chỉnh.

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## thuyên1982

> Hàng độc quyền của 3T đấy!


em đặt bác ý mà.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chơi đồ Hi-End

Hàng hot mới ra lò!

----------

nhatson

----------


## mig21

ôi cái chassic, nhìn thấy lại nổi máu lên rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

Dự là có 1 em Tube push pull sắp được ra đời. Cụ mang đi anode hay tự anode đấy ạ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Ga con

Amp này không lắp choke sao cụ chủ & cụ Kem. Hay nó cấp nguồn rời.

Thanks.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Dự là có 1 em Tube push pull sắp được ra đời. Cụ mang đi anode hay tự anode đấy ạ?


Cái ấy chưa anod Kem ơi, phay ra nó thế!




> Amp này không lắp choke sao cụ chủ & cụ Kem. Hay nó cấp nguồn rời.
> 
> Thanks.


Ặc ặc!
Mình chẳng biết choke là gì!

Tính phay xong dán mấy cái đèn và OPT cùng mấy cái nút, núm... rồi đậy lên nắp cái ampli IC lấy le chơi!


Tiếp tục sản xuất ampli làm đèn ngủ!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chủ nhật, thèm nhậu mà phải canh máy...

Bực mình, chơi M98 và G92, gá lên 4 cục phôi rồi bật máy cho nó chạy rồi khóa cửa đi nhậu luôn...

Làm xong 5 chai quay về thì cũng gần xong...

----------


## cty686

bạn cho mình hỏi làm 01 mặt mono block bằng nhôm như thế thì bao nhiêu? mình cũng đang muốn làm  1 đôi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> bạn cho mình hỏi làm 01 mặt mono block bằng nhôm như thế thì bao nhiêu? mình cũng đang muốn làm  1 đôi.



Cái này mình làm cho người quen nên giá nói chung là ... 2 bên cùng vui vẻ... sau đó nhận hàng còn dắt đi nhậu!

Còn nếu tính giá cơ bản cho 1 món độ và đẹp thì có thể tính như thế này:

Vật liệu: Nhôm do khách đem tới (đẹp thì hưởng, xấu thì sau này khách tự xử lí lại, anod...)

Máy: chạy 3 h ---> 300k

Nhân công ---> nửa ngày 300K

Dao: 3con hợp kim DK : 400K

Tiền trả cho chủ xưởng : nửa ngày 500K

Total khoảng 1500K

Nếu bạn là chủ xưởng và trực tiếp đứng máy thì có thể trừ đi 2 mục này cò khoảng 700K.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khoe tiếp

Bộ gá chống gãy mỏ plasma làm cho 3T:



Lại tiếp tục ampli đèn:

----------


## hoctap256

> Cái này mình làm cho người quen nên giá nói chung là ... 2 bên cùng vui vẻ... sau đó nhận hàng còn dắt đi nhậu!
> 
> Còn nếu tính giá cơ bản cho 1 món độ và đẹp thì có thể tính như thế này:
> 
> Vật liệu: Nhôm do khách đem tới (đẹp thì hưởng, xấu thì sau này khách tự xử lí lại, anod...)
> 
> Máy: chạy 3 h ---> 300k
> 
> Nhân công ---> nửa ngày 300K
> ...


Tính thế này bảo sao anh em trong Sài Gòn không nhanh làm tỷ phú hazzz
Kiếp em nó cứ nghèo mãi thôi

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Nam CNC

tính toán chi phí là 1 việc , bao nhiêu khách đưa làm lại là việc khác nhé , làm hàng cao cấp thì không thiếu khách hàng nhưng khách hàng nhiều hay không lại là chuyện khác , năm thìn mười họa mới có  , nhưng làm hàng cao cấp , phục vụ đúng khách hàng thì mới đúng là niềm vui đích thực , được làm hết khả năng mà không lo nghĩ về tài chính.


Cấp độ anh em làm sản phẩm không thua gì các nước tiên tiến nhưng giá thì chẳng được bao nhiêu phần trăm.... haizzz , ai làm được dịch vụ thương mại xuyên biên giới thì mới giàu to.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tính thế này bảo sao anh em trong Sài Gòn không nhanh làm tỷ phú hazzz
> Kiếp em nó cứ nghèo mãi thôi


Tính thế thôi cho bác cty686 hình dung ra gía trị lao động, chứ mấy cái món hàng độc thì giá bán ra nó còn cao gấp mấy lần cái giá làm ra....
Nhưng vấn đề là có bán được tới tay người mua đúng giá trị hay không!


Tính sơ sơ 1 món lẻ nó ra như thế!
Thế là lão khách hàng cươi toe toét đặt ngay 3 cái!

Nhưng lão tính lại thế này:

OK 1500K cho 1 cái!

 Bây giờ 3 cái:

Máy: chạy 9 h ---> 900k

Nhân công ---> 1ngày 300K ( 1 tháng cho là lương 6tr, tức là khoảng 200k/ngày, cho chú 300K luôn nhé! He he!)

Dao: 3con hợp kim DK : 400K

Tiền trả cho chủ xưởng : 1 ngày 1000K

Total khoảng 2600K  ---> 1 cái chưa đến 900K

Chú ráng làm tốt, đừng làm gãy dao hư phôi mà phải bỏ tiền túi ra nhé...
Mai anh quay lại lấy hàng đi giao cho khách và gặt lúa nhé!
Good Luck!

Chừng nào anh bán xong 3 cái này lại đặt chú làm tiếp nhé!


Mình lẩm bẩm: nói thì làm 1 ngày... nhưng thực tế thì nó sẽ ra 2 ngày... thôi lần sau mà đặt nữa thì em ho anh mượn máy... tự chạy... để em còn làm chuyện khác kiếm cơm!

----------

CKD

----------


## hoctap256

VỚI SẢN PHẨM NÀY 
EM  CẮT 15K/C 
VẬT LIỆU CỦA MÌNH CẤP LUÔN  
NHÔM 1MM  KÍCH THƯỚC CÁI  KHUNG NGOÀI CHỨA 4 CÁI  LÀ 550 X 448MM 
CÁC CHUYÊN GIA CÓ TIN ĐƯỢC GIÁ ĐÓ KO  :Confused:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chỉ cắt vật liệu thông thường không thôi thì bọn cắt khác cnc quảng cáo chỗ mình nó tính khoảng 2k/phut.

Cái của chú cắt chưa đến 8 phut 1 cái thì 15K là OK rồi!
Mà còn cắt số lượng nữa chứ!
Ôi tuyệt vời!

Thêm nữa máy khấu hao hết rồi mà để không làm gì...?
Cho nó chạy cho trơn dầu mỡ mà còn lượm xèng đầy bao nữa ấy chứ!

Nếu chú đang có kèo khác mà chê kèo này thì nhường cho anh vậy!

 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## hoctap256

15k là tiền cho cả công cắt lẫn  vật liệu anh zai ơi  :Smile: )

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lại đi bán dạo khuôn đầu đạn cao su chống khủng bố:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

khuôn đạn cao su thiệt hả anh  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> khuôn đạn cao su thiệt hả anh


Khuôn nhang!

Làm kiếm chút tiền tiêu vặt nhưng mà phay 3D nhôm cũng tốn thời gian phết!

==================================================  ====

Bắt chước mọi người đi bãi lụm ve chai ... nhưng chẳng có gì vừa ý...

Thôi đành về nhà tuyển 1 em ve chai vậy:

----------

CKD

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cạnh tranh với Yaskawa!

Nhưng chỉ làm cái vỏ thôi!

Ruột mù tịt!

----------

nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

driver này chắc dùng encoder thường, driver tự đo pha UVW  :Wink:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## cty686

> Cái ấy chưa anod Kem ơi, phay ra nó thế!
> 
> 
> 
> Ặc ặc!
> Mình chẳng biết choke là gì!
> 
> Tính phay xong dán mấy cái đèn và OPT cùng mấy cái nút, núm... rồi đậy lên nắp cái ampli IC lấy le chơi!
> 
> ...


Bác làm mặt monoblok  tube đẹp quá, mình cũng chuẩn bị đủ đồ làm đôi mono hơn 1 năm rồi mà chưa làm được mặt (vì xa thành phố lớn nên khó thuê quá) lần này cũng đua đòi sắm đồ dựng 1 cái cnc để hoàn  thành đôi mono. khi nào xong máy bác cho em xin cái file mặt này với nhé.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## solero

> Bác làm mặt monoblok  tube đẹp quá, mình cũng chuẩn bị đủ đồ làm đôi mono hơn 1 năm rồi mà chưa làm được mặt (vì xa thành phố lớn nên khó thuê quá) lần này cũng đua đòi sắm đồ dựng 1 cái cnc để hoàn  thành đôi mono. khi nào xong máy bác cho em xin cái file mặt này với nhé.


Nhìn thoáng qua như 12AX7 với EL84. Em thèm dàn này quá mà chưa dựng được.
Cụ cờ ty ở khu vực nào thế ạ?

----------


## cty686

> Nhìn thoáng qua như 12AX7 với EL84. Em thèm dàn này quá mà chưa dựng được.
> Cụ cờ ty ở khu vực nào thế ạ?


Mình ở Thanh Hóa. Vâng 12ax7 - 5u4g và 6550. Kiểu gì cuối năm cũng xong ợ. :Big Grin:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bác làm mặt monoblok  tube đẹp quá, mình cũng chuẩn bị đủ đồ làm đôi mono hơn 1 năm rồi mà chưa làm được mặt (vì xa thành phố lớn nên khó thuê quá) lần này cũng đua đòi sắm đồ dựng 1 cái cnc để hoàn  thành đôi mono. khi nào xong máy bác cho em xin cái file mặt này với nhé


OK bác!

==================================================  ==========

Sắp xuất xưởng bán ra thị trường chiếc máy CNC thứ 50 do tớ sản xuất, hành trình máy cũng thật trùng hợp X500mm, Y500mm

Tạm đặt tên là máy MRG5050 vậy!

----------

CKD, nhatson, toanho

----------


## nhatson

lâu ko wa, trông hình có vẻ có chỗ mắc võng nằm roài  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hôm trước làm khuôn đầu đạn...

Hôm nay làm đầu đạn:



Tiện CNC thì chắc 1 phút rớt 1 cái....

Tiện cơ thì mỏi giò và lại phải rà đồng hồ so cho góc nghiệng và rà 0 độ khi trả về tiện thẳng....
Lười quá quất 3D mill vậy!

Đây là video phay tinh:

----------

CKD, dongphong181, Gamo, h-d, taih2

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lại lười đứng máy tiện chạy rolex lăn khía nhám....

Nên lôi cái harmonic 1/45 ra làm 1 cái trục A rồi... nào ta cùng khía!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thật là mỏi chân với cái trò đứng tiện mấy chục cục nhôm này:




Tự hứa với lòng mình là tháng 6 sẽ xúc tiến làm 1 máy tiện CNC .... dần xây!

----------


## narut

hay quá. xem xong thấy thích cnc ghê

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Vừa mua xong... đang tìm cách gắn vào máy cnc của mình!

----------

toanho

----------


## Ga con

Cái cán bullnose size & giá nhiêu thế anh.

Lâu quá e không đi mua mấy thứ này hàng mới, nên database về giá bị out of date rồi.

Thanks.

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Cái cán bullnose size & giá nhiêu thế anh.
> 
> Lâu quá e không đi mua mấy thứ này hàng mới, nên database về giá bị out of date rồi.
> 
> Thanks.


Cái cán đó dài 300, d32 (c32 straight) chip R6, D cắt 40mm... giá 1 triệu hiệu SDK

Nếu là loại China thường có lẽ tầm 500~700k

Chip R6 thì 600K/hộp 10pcs

----------

Ga con

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mua dao cả triệu, dùng phay cái này:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau 3 ngày vất vả và vất vưởng, lên được cái khung cho máy 3030:

----------

CKD

----------


## vietnamcnc

Update:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Bắt đầu công việc sớm thế anh, cũng nhờ cây thước đá mà em canh ray ở nhà sai số ko tới 1 vạch cả 2 chiều  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hôm trước làm khuôn đầu đạn...
> 
> Hôm nay làm đầu đạn:
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện CNC thì chắc 1 phút rớt 1 cái....
> 
> Tiện cơ thì mỏi giò và lại phải rà đồng hồ so cho góc nghiệng và rà 0 độ khi trả về tiện thẳng....
> ...


bác cho em hỏi cái eto của bác mua ở đâu ?em nhìn thích quá à.với cái đầu phun trên máy H của bác là phun sương phải ko chế nó như thế nào vậy bác ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> bác cho em hỏi cái eto của bác mua ở đâu ?em nhìn thích quá à.với cái đầu phun trên máy H của bác là phun sương phải ko chế nó như thế nào vậy bác ?


Mình mua ở Liên Hưng, Tạ uyên.

Cái đầu ấy là chi tiết trong bộ chống gãy mõm Plasma!

==================================================  ================

Tình hình là đang lắp dàn cơ!

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## elenercom

Xinh như là Ngọc Tờ rinh

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tủ điện với bộ chỉnh lưu AC/DC phong cách cơ khí:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Thường mấy cục biến áp này em để dưới đít tủ..
Để trên cái bảng này.. nó cảm giá muốn rớt sao á  :Wink:

----------

Gamo, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Thường mấy cục biến áp này em để dưới đít tủ..
> Để trên cái bảng này.. nó cảm giá muốn rớt sao á


Mình thì thích làm nguyên bảng rồi dùng BV long trảo thủ, 1 tay bóp biến thế, 1 tay bóp biến tần đưa vào tủ luôn, sau này muốn sửa lại kéo nguyên tấm ra làm cho dễ...

==================================================  =============

Update, tình hình là đã gả sang nhà người ta:



 em này là em thứ 2 đươc ưa thích và tin dùng :

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trục Z full nhôm:

----------

CKD, Gamo, iamnot.romeo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hic hic!

Trục Z to quá treo lên quá mệt...

Cuối cùng lật ngửa lên làm Y

... Hiện nguyên hình là 1 em Router 3030 phay khuôn dấu đồng và nhôm:

----------

iamnot.romeo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Combo VN15 và VN33, cấp C3Z  :Smile: 

Gồm THK & NSK và TBI + Body by MRG:

----------


## vietnamcnc

*SOLD!*

----------


## cty686

Nhìn sản phẩm của bác vietnamcnc cái gì cũng đẹp cũng thích.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lai làm thuê mặt ampli:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đêm qua bật máy rồi đi ngủ...

Sáng ra sản phẩm cũng đã xong!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Bàn máy này không kẹp được 2 bên, vậy cái hình chữ nhật bao quanh bác làm mấy công đoạn mới cắt xong được thế?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Bàn máy này không kẹp được 2 bên, vậy cái hình chữ nhật bao quanh bác làm mấy công đoạn mới cắt xong được thế?


3CD:

1- cắt 2 bên

2- cắt ngang trên

3- Sáng ra dời kẹp trên vào trong --> cắt dưới


Thông thường thì kẹp ngoài hết và cắt trọn hình chừa bottom 0.05 ~ 0.1 mm cắt là OK.

Không thì em có thể dán thêm băng keo 2 mặt ở dưới tấm nhôm, sau đó cắt vô tư!

Còn chiêu nữa là chừa Bridge rồi sau đó dời kẹp ra cca81a81t rồi để cắt mấy chỗ bridge. cũng OK.

----------

anhcos, GOHOME, GORLAK

----------


## thuhanoi

Có vẻ nông dân nhưng mình thì lót tấm gỗ (nhớ phay phẳng) phía dưới - khoan 4 lỗ -> bắt 4 con vít -> xong tùy ý làm gì thì làm bất cứ chỗ nào trừ chỗ 4 con vít  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## anhcos

> Có vẻ nông dân nhưng mình thì lót tấm gỗ (nhớ phay phẳng) phía dưới - khoan 4 lỗ -> bắt 4 con vít -> xong tùy ý làm gì thì làm bất cứ chỗ nào trừ chỗ 4 con vít


Cũng có lúc chơi kiểu này, nhưng tấm gỗ phải khá phẳng, nếu không phay đứt thì sẽ không được chính xác với tấm to. Cho nên đôi khi phải phay phẳng cả tấm gỗ trước.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm đẹp cho... sản phẩm người ta:

----------

tiinicat

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiếp 1 sản phẩm mới ra lò!

Aluminium 6061, 25mm

----------


## vietnamcnc

up tiếp siêu phẩm Router aluminium:

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Dự án treo vì chủ đầu tư chậm rót kinh phí!




Cuộc đụng độ giữa mũi phay D25mm S1000rpm và ngón tay cái, kết quả bất phân thắng bại!

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

May đóa anh Giang

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> May đóa anh Giang


Cũng moay!

Nếu đi cả cái ngón thì toi!

----------


## thuhanoi

Ghê quá bác ợ, tháng này bác bị cắt thưởng nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Giời mưa bão....

Này thì vỏ hộp ampli, driver, thiết bị điện tử....làm chơi vui cho đỡ buồn!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mới làm cái này....
Còn phay rãnh then và làm pulley nữa....

Nghe người ta bảo là headstock của máy tiện...

Mâm cặp 130mm, lỗ thông 30mm

Mình gắn 2 cái bạc đũa mong muốn chạy 3000rpm làm trục A hoặc tiện đồng thau nhôm thôi......

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu cứ làm máy 4 axis hoài, lần này cho cáp mâm cặp 130mm cho hoành tráng.

Mục d8i1ch: đục tượng D200mm cao 700mm, 2 trục xoay, 2 spindle.

----------

anhcos, CKD, cnclaivung, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cập nhật hình ảnh máy đục tượng D200 x L650  trước khi giao máy:

Tủ điện: Driver 860H, biến áp nắn lọc 90VDC, Biến tần Hitachi 7.5KW




2 A axis tỉ số 1/5, đai XL bản 20mm, mâm cặp D130mm, lỗ thông D30mm, motor Shinano 6A, 8 wire nối parallel cho moment cực mạnh:



Mặt tiền và hậu của máy:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Này thì tiện CNC





Thời gian chạy 4 phút / 1 sản phẩm

Sau 1 lúc thì ra thế này:

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

nâng cấp lên cnc rồi hả a.Giang. 
chúc mừng nhé
thanks

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> nâng cấp lên cnc rồi hả a.Giang. 
> chúc mừng nhé
> thanks



Úi mấy cái xác JAV rã ra độ lên vít me bi làm máy tiện cnc phục vụ nhu cầu cho xưởng bạn tớ ấy mà!

Nhưng mà cảm giác thì giao diện và tùy biến tiện Mach3 Turn chán phèo... thua cả mach3 mill.

==================================================  ============

Tiếp: Này thì máy mài dao búa, cựa gà, kiếm nhật....

----------


## anhcos

Không biết cứ để Mach3 Mill tiện cũng được chứ nhỉ, chỉ sợ phần ren hơi khác thôi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bắt Pokemon gần đến sáng thì được thế này:

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Nam CNC

mới có 1 ray với thước đá , vậy còn ray với ray đâu anh ? khoe tiếp đi anh , mới có nhiêu đó chưa nói được điều gì ngoài cây ray thẳng như cây thước đá.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Tuấn

Đồng hồ so của cụ hỏng roài, thay mới đê  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## haiquanckbn

Vitme nhìn đẹp quá nhỉ. Bác dùng Vitme j để phay nhôm vậy bác ơi. Cho em học tập làm 1 con phay nhôm vs ah.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## huuminhsh

> Này thì tiện CNC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thời gian chạy 4 phút / 1 sản phẩm
> 
> Sau 1 lúc thì ra thế này:


bác giang thò tay móc phôi em nhìn sỡ cả gai ốc (mặt đù biết là nhựa ) em có anh bạn đang tiện inox thấy phôi quấn thò tay lấy ra nó giật phát đi mịa hết lóng tay .
P/s mà nhựa này là gì thế bác ?có phải POM ko ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## iamnot.romeo

> bác giang thò tay móc phôi em nhìn sỡ cả gai ốc (mặt đù biết là nhựa ) em có anh bạn đang tiện inox thấy phôi quấn thò tay lấy ra nó giật phát đi mịa hết lóng tay .
> P/s mà nhựa này là gì thế bác ?có phải POM ko ?


câu chuyện cái lóng tay nghe thấy ớn quá anh :Frown:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## huuminhsh

> câu chuyện cái lóng tay nghe thấy ớn quá anh


cái này nhiều bác trên chục năm kinh nghiệm rồi vẫn dính vì 1 vài phút lơ đễn , làm việc trong vô thức ,làm việc với máy móc vô tri là vậy . 
P/s sắm cái móc bavia đi bác giang ơi !

----------

ppgas, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đêm nay lại bắt pokemon:
tml]

----------

CKD, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau một đêm bắt pokemon...

Sáng ra ngủ dậy trễ....

Tháo mấy cái miếng sắt đem sơn.

Pokemon dần dần hiện hình.

----------

CBNN

----------


## vietnamcnc

Còn có mỗi cái máy cnc nằm trên cao nên tranh thủ vừa tát nước vừa chạy cái cục nhôm này:



Cày quá nên thân xác hoang tàn không nhận ra:



Ì ạch chay, cuối cùng cũng ra được sản phẩm:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sau khi làm mẫu xong, è cổ ra chạy bằng cái minicnc thì cũng xong đơn hàng!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiền về...hàng đã về... lắp vàovà ... đang chạy rodai

----------

CKD, GORLAK

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm tạ tập tay cho hotgirl

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## vietnamcnc

Gà mỡ ơi!

Vào lụm bát spindle 800W về xài nè!

----------

Gamo

----------


## vietnamcnc

Úi gà mỡ đâu?
Đặt hàng rồi không lấy à?
Chạy làng à?

----------

Gamo, quocthanhheli

----------


## katerman

> Úi gà mỡ đâu?
> Đặt hàng rồi không lấy à?
> Chạy làng à?


Chắc cụ ấy ngại khoan, taro.  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

Óe óe óe... đơn hàng của ai mà lắm thế?

Sau khi nghe chỉ giáo đúng 1 từ ma thuật của ông anh, em đã giải quyết được G02 từ méo thành tròn  :Wink:  Nhưng phay nhôm dày cỡ này máy em bó chiếu rồi. Có gì ông anh phay giùm em 1 cái luôn nhe. Cốt là 45mm, ông anh cho em 2 cái cánh để em bắt vào tấm nhôm bên dưới nữa là được ợ :x :x :x

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Óe óe óe... đơn hàng của ai mà lắm thế?
> 
> Sau khi nghe chỉ giáo đúng 1 từ ma thuật của ông anh, em đã giải quyết được G02 từ méo thành tròn  Nhưng phay nhôm dày cỡ này máy em bó chiếu rồi. Có gì ông anh phay giùm em 1 cái luôn nhe. Cốt là 45mm, ông anh cho em 2 cái cánh để em bắt vào tấm nhôm bên dưới nữa là được ợ :x :x :x



Úi, thế cái bản vẽ này không phải của Gà mỡ à?

Vậy Gà mỡ gửi cái bản vẽ cái miếng có cánh siêu thấm hút lỗ giữa phi 45 qua email nhé!

----------


## vietnamcnc

Của chờ người......

----------

Gamo, haignition, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác làm cái nào đán giá cái đó, đẹp thật

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

DIY một cái spindle ER20

Bearing 7004P4 x3
Max speed 8000rpm (đển ăn kim loại chơi thôi)
Động cơ: chưa biết / co thể là pulley...

Vì máy tiện cũ và trình tiện hơi bèo nên đặt mục tiêu runout tại miệng chén max 0.02 thôi.

Tiện cái thân:

Nếu theo kiểu china thì dùng 2 cái chén 2 đầu sẽ dễ làm và nếu có sai lệch thì cũng dễ chỉnh sửa hơn.
Nhưng vì ham hố nên quyết định tiện chén chết trên thân.

----------

Gamo, Luyến, ppgas, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiếp:

Sau khi tiện thân rồi thì tiện 2 cái nắp inox bịt đầu và bịt đít spindle:



Tiện xong thì đem lên cnc mấy cái lỗ bắt ốc:



Thành quả hiện tại là 3 món cơ bản:




*Dead line còn 2 ngày nữa là giao hàng!*

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

Gamo, GORLAK, Luyến, minhdt_cdt10, ppgas, solero

----------


## huuminhsh

sao cái spin của bác lợi hại quá dzạy?em nhìn như spin tàu mà nhai được cả inox luôn hả ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Luyến

Thiết kế bịt cả đầu và đít bằng Gioăng chống nứoc luôn bác ạ. Sau này phay sắt khỏi phải suy nghĩ

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## GORLAK

> sao cái spin của bác lợi hại quá dzạy?em nhìn như spin tàu mà nhai được cả inox luôn hả ?


Ko phải tàu hay ko tàu, mà là do phương pháp dùng spindle và set dao, bí quyết ở chổ đó.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hung1706

Hehe bí quyết thì bí quyết chứ dao rựa thế nào mình chơi thế ấy, tàn tàn mỏng mỏng mình chơi thoai  :Big Grin: . 
Spin tàu em cho ăn luôn SKD mà hơi hao dao tí thôi :3

----------

GORLAK, vietnamcnc

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehe bí quyết thì bí quyết chứ dao rựa thế nào mình chơi thế ấy, tàn tàn mỏng mỏng mình chơi thoai . 
> Spin tàu em cho ăn luôn SKD mà hơi hao dao tí thôi :3


Spindle tàu cho ăn inox sâu bao nhiêu 1 pas thế bác? e có tấm inox mỏng 1.5mm mà ko dám chơi, hehehe

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hung1706

Hehe chơi đại đi bác Gorlak, em làm inox chạy pocket (hốc) dao 6 Mitsu hàng lụm màu tím tím như mấy con của bác KhoaC3 á, step down 0.1 f50, step over 2.5 f300. 
Nghe rét rét vậy chứ nó vui tai lắm hehe.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe chơi đại đi bác Gorlak, em làm inox chạy pocket (hốc) dao 6 Mitsu hàng lụm màu tím tím như mấy con của bác KhoaC3 á, step down 0.1 f50, step over 2.5 f300. 
> Nghe rét rét vậy chứ nó vui tai lắm hehe.


Nghe rét rét là thua e dai ơi, dao cùn rồi, nghe sực sực mới đã nha  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hung1706

Kaka nghe rét rét là báo hiệu phải thay dao mới ah anh  :Big Grin: 
Thay xong mình lại cho chiến típ  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

À spin China ấy mà!

Cũ roài nên cái gì cũng cho vào nhai tất.

Gia công gần xong... đuối như trái chuối.... lắp vào xem tổng thể thế nào để mai còn tính tiếp:

----------

nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm cái adaptor nối spin với motor....

Nhìn giống giống ATC  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Gia công nốt cái window để siết khớp nối là xong:




Tét độ đảo tại miệng côn max 0.01 mm :

----------

Ga con, haignition, iamnot.romeo, katerman, ppgas

----------


## duonghoang

> Làm cái adaptor nối spin với motor....
> 
> Nhìn giống giống ATC


--- Hai  cái đầu ống hơi làm gì vậy anh Giang, hình như dẫn dầu hả anh?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> --- Hai  cái đầu ống hơi làm gì vậy anh Giang, hình như dẫn dầu hả anh?


Nó thổi khí nén pha dầu vào đầu, đi ra đuôi.

Cái này nó chạy liên tục nên cần làm mát.
Công nhân chỉ gắn phôi ---> ấn nút---> máy gia công ---> xong thì tháo phôi ra ---> gắn phôi khác ---> ...

----------


## duonghoang

> Nó thổi khí nén pha dầu vào đầu, đi ra đuôi.
> 
> Cái này nó chạy liên tục nên cần làm mát.
> Công nhân chỉ gắn phôi ---> ấn nút---> máy gia công ---> xong thì tháo phôi ra ---> gắn phôi khác ---> ...


--- Vậy là vừa làm mát vừa bôi trơn hả anh? Rồi khúc dưới anh có cần gắn sin phốt gì ko, lỡ dầu nó chảy xuống dưới ko anh?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## dylan

có người hỏi nè ku giang, gọi kô bao giờ bắt máy.

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...mai/page4.html

----------


## dylan

qua thegioicnc có người hỏi đặt máy kìa giang, gọi kô bao giờ bắt máy là sao ta.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> --- Vậy là vừa làm mát vừa bôi trơn hả anh? Rồi khúc dưới anh có cần gắn sin phốt gì ko, lỡ dầu nó chảy xuống dưới ko anh?


Có seal chặn dầu 2 nắp đầu và đuôi Ghoang ơi.








> qua thegioicnc có người hỏi đặt máy kìa giang, gọi kô bao giờ bắt máy là sao ta.


Anh Alo tầm trưa một chút (10h là đẹp)

Sáng thường đưa con đi học, chở vợ đi chợ, xong đi mua nguyên vật liệu....mới qua đến xưởng.
Về nhà xài số DT khác cho đỡ phải trả lời mấy bác âmto7 cứ canh giờ ngủ nghỉ gọi dt hỏi, hỏi xong mình cũng điếc... kêu lên diễn đàn hỏi đi rồi vào trả lời cho... không thì email cũng được.

----------

cuong, duonghoang

----------


## dylan

anh giang có thể giúp cài lại mach3 dc kô anh.
cái mach3 đang xài chắc là bản chưa rack, file dưới 17m thì vào nó ok, trên 17m nó bắt reset lại.
còn lỳ lỳ nó đang load bấm cance cho khỏi load, nhưng khi bấm chạy nó đứng im re.
2 hôm nay nó dở chứng, tôi chạy bức tranh, chạy dc phân nữa tắt đi ngủ,
sáng mở máy để chạy tiếp, canh tâm lại đâu đó xong xuôi, bấm chạy nó quất sâu xuống thêm 10 ly, hư bức tranh, bị 2 lần rồi.
anh có thể giúp bằng cách qua temview anh coi ku nguyên( nó đi phú quốc rồi) nó sét thông số sao đó rồi nhơ trong đầu.
sau khi tôi cài lại có bẻ rack, a sét lại y chang dc kô.
hoặc anh chỉ tôi cách sét thông số cho máy chạy là dc. cần chụp hình lại chổ nào, để tôi chụp lưu lại.
bửa nào qua ku thành nhậu hú, hé hé.
cảm ơn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Anh vào c:/ mach3
copy cái file mach3mill.xml ra
Cấu hình máy cnc lưu trong file này.

Sau đó cài mach3, mở khóa nó

Chep đè lại file mach3mill.xml đè vào trong c:/mach3 mới cài là xong.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

> Anh vào c:/ mach3
> copy cái file mach3mill.xml ra
> Cấu hình máy cnc lưu trong file này.
> 
> Sau đó cài mach3, mở khóa nó
> 
> Chep đè lại file mach3mill.xml đè vào trong c:/mach3 mới cài là xong.


hé hé, cảm ơn cảm ơn, để chạy xong làm như anh nói.

----------


## emptyhb

> anh giang có thể giúp cài lại mach3 dc kô anh.
> cái mach3 đang xài chắc là bản chưa rack, file dưới 17m thì vào nó ok, trên 17m nó bắt reset lại.
> còn lỳ lỳ nó đang load bấm cance cho khỏi load, nhưng khi bấm chạy nó đứng im re.
> 2 hôm nay nó dở chứng, tôi chạy bức tranh, chạy dc phân nữa tắt đi ngủ,
> sáng mở máy để chạy tiếp, canh tâm lại đâu đó xong xuôi, bấm chạy nó quất sâu xuống thêm 10 ly, hư bức tranh, bị 2 lần rồi.
> anh có thể giúp bằng cách qua temview anh coi ku nguyên( nó đi phú quốc rồi) nó sét thông số sao đó rồi nhơ trong đầu.
> sau khi tôi cài lại có bẻ rack, a sét lại y chang dc kô.
> hoặc anh chỉ tôi cách sét thông số cho máy chạy là dc. cần chụp hình lại chổ nào, để tôi chụp lưu lại.
> bửa nào qua ku thành nhậu hú, hé hé.
> cảm ơn.


Vote cụ chuyển qua NCStudio sẽ cảm thấy sự khác biệt.

Còn với mach3 cụ vào tab Diagnotics, click vào Toolpath on/off cho nó xám đi như em khoanh là được.

----------

dylan

----------


## dylan

qua bên kia có người tha thiết đặt máy hỏi hoài kia anh giang, chê tiền ah.
trong mục vinacnc làm máy thương mại đấy.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## dylan

anh giang cho hỏi, cài bản mach3 mà dow trong d d này, bẻ rack rồi, load file chạy thử, nó chạy có chút đứng im,
tôi tháo ra lấy bản của anh hồi xưa lắp máy, tôi cài xong, chạy ok.
nhưng muốn hiển thị đường lằng xanh khi nó chạy qua lại bên cột tool thì mình phải làm sao.
tôi bấm dipslay mode nó cũng im re ah.
cảm ơn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khi bấm RUN chương trình là nó chạy thôi mà.
Chắc anh cài bị lỗi.

Down thử bản này:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ss3whg...rsion3.042.rar

(link MachViet)

Chép cái license của nó vào C:\mach3 không lấy của bản khác được.

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thành quả của Noel nói không với nhậu:








Anh Mát chuẩn bị lấy hàng nhé.

----------

maxx.side

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, món gì mà đẹp rứa?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## GORLAK

> Ủa, món gì mà đẹp rứa?


E nghĩ là cái bồn rửa siêu âm.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Khuôn ép IPAD mini, NOTE 7.... đấy!

----------

GORLAK, maxx.side

----------


## vietnamcnc

Gia công lưỡi dao máy chém:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chúc mừng năm mới 2017!

Buổi sáng khai dao:

CNC thô làm phôi cho tiện siêu tinh.

Dây chuyền tự động có cơm tham gia!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đầu năm khai máy!

Kẹp spindle 80x100x130 ID62mm.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Kết quả của ngày chủ nhật là đã hô biến cái gá spin ATC D62 xong, phải tốn thêm 1 em tap M8 chân dài nữa...
Tiền mua dao có vẻ nhiều hơn tiền vật liệu rồi!

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, GORLAK, h-d, maxx.side, ppgas

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mua cục sắt D100 x L80 về...



Sau một ngay Photoshop thì được cái này:


Mục đích là để làm cái này, nhưng mới 50% Render:

----------

haignition, ppgas, quocthanhheli, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thêm một ngày Render cục C45... cuối cùng thì cũng lên sóng!

Cảm ơn giời đã cho người ta làm ra Photoshop!





Nhưng anh Ba Gác chớ vội mừng... vẫn còn 2 món chưa xong!

----------

GORLAK, ppgas

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chuyển sang làm TOY cho chị em phụ nữ...

Gia công phụ tùng cho hotgirl....
Em nào phụ tùng muốn đầy đủ thì liên hệ anh nhé.




[/URL]

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Khoa C3, Luyến

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đang phát trực tiếp:

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Cái này dùng hứng sữa hả bác...

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## CKD

Làm cái khiêng bảo vệ máy sản xuất sửa cho ai đó  :Smile: 
Cho luôn cái ảnh thành phẩm đi anh, cho ghiền chít luôn.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Adaptor 3/8 (9.52mm) ra 6mm cho ai xài collet hệ inch:

----------

CKD

----------


## CBNN

Vú... sau khi đánh bóng .

----------

CKD, Luyến, Tuanlm, vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhặt được 1 cái harmonic rõ to:




Tiện 1 cái mặt bích cũng to rõ, khoan thêm mấy lỗ...

[/URL]


Úp lên cái harmonic thì thấy rõ vừa... nên lấy ốc bắt vào luôn...




Nhà có cái mâm cặp D100 rao bán rõ lâu mà không mua nên nó rõ ế....
Lấy ra gắn vào mấy cái trên được 1 bộ rõ đẹp...



Cò lại mấy thứ còn lại tập sau sẽ rõ...

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến

----------


## CKD

Mà chưa rỏ là cả bộ thế này hết bao nhiêu gạo á bác  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

> Nhặt được 1 cái harmonic rõ to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiện 1 cái mặt bích cũng to rõ, khoan thêm mấy lỗ...
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> ...


May quá lại vừa khít

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu lại tiện Inox.

Hàng của báo nào qua lấy đi nhé... không là vechai đấy nhé

----------


## huuminhsh

[QUOTE



[/QUOTE]
bác giang mua ở đâu cái mâm cặp bắt ốc phứa trước này hay bác có bán thế ? chỉ em với help me !

----------

michaelduy, nguyenthanhhoang88, vietnamcnc

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Mua cục sắt D100 x L80 về...
> 
> 
> 
> Sau một ngay Photoshop thì được cái này:
> 
> 
> Mục đích là để làm cái này, nhưng mới 50% Render:


Món này thích... 
Like.. Hehehe

----------

nguyenthanhhoang88

----------


## vietnamcnc

> bác giang mua ở đâu cái mâm cặp bắt ốc phứa trước này hay bác có bán thế ? chỉ em với help me !


Bạn nhờ Nhatson nhập hoặc inbox tớ qui cách, tớ bán cho.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## vietnamcnc

Phay núm vặn bấc (tim) bếp dầu:

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Sản phẩm

----------


## nhatson

> Sản phẩm


qua đòi quà mí được

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## thaivu

ngon quá

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## misuto

Bên mình cũng làm nhiều sản phẩm khá giống với bên bạn

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Máy tiện đã về.... làm tủ điện và tét.....

----------

maxx.side, Minh Phi Nguyen, Tuanlm

----------


## maxx.side

Một cái ụ như trong hình với mâm cặp D100 (không tính mâm cặp và puli kéo) giá bao nhieu thóc lúa vậy anh, anh inbox để em cân nhắc  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nhà có cái combo cũ đen thui.... lấy ra dựng máy phay mạch in.... cho Gà Mỡ thèm chơi!

[/URL]

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tiếp về cái rõ to và rõ bự....

Phay mấy cái miếng sắt rõ phẳng và mài rõ láng làm mấy cái đế rõ bự....

Sau mấy ngày hì hục khiêng lên khiêng xuống.... rồi bắt ốc vào thì rõ khít.... được cái đống rõ lớn này:




Đang nhiều việc quá nên rõ bận ... hồi sau sẽ tiếp....

Tks

----------

Gamo, hung1706, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## hung1706

Mâm cặp nhìn phê quá :3. Bữa h em cũng so rà trục A hehe

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Máy làm " kèn sáo đầy đủ"

----------

Gamo, GORLAK, maxx.side, Tuanlm

----------


## maxx.side

Con máy tiện mini đâu, chưa thấy lên hình anh  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Con máy tiện mini đâu, chưa thấy lên hình anh


Ham hố mua về tính lên máy tiện đồ... nhưng mà hụt đơn hàng do khách hàng cà chớn.... nên đắp chiếu để đó.. khi nào rảnh thì lôi ra làm.

Muốn tiện thì lấy trục A tiện cũng được... nhưng hơi chậm.

Sẵn khoe mấy quả tên lửa đạn đạo gia công cho Kim Young Ỉn:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## GORLAK

Sao cho con step quay liên tục đc bác, hs của bác chắc 1:20. Của e 1:80 chắc chạy xịt con động cơ quá

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hoctap256

a Giang nhận đệ tử ko anh Giang ơiiiiiiii

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Gamo

Hắn sẽ khen ông anh đẹp lão U80 đóa

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hoctap256

> Hắn sẽ khen ông anh đẹp lão U80 đóa


e tưởng anh ấy sinh năm 99 :v

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Làm cho Trump 4 quả Tomahawk bù lại 10 quả bắn vào Syri

----------

cuong, Diyodira, haignition, hung1706

----------


## vanminh989

Hàng bác làm nhìn pro thật

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## hung1706

hehe mấy con mâm bắt ốc trước đã quá, anh mua ở đâu giới thiệu em với ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Hình ảnh hoàn thiện 95%







> Mà chưa rỏ là cả bộ thế này hết bao nhiêu gạo á bác


Hàng đặt theo yêu cầu.... giá khoảng $600 / bộ.




> hehe mấy con mâm bắt ốc trước đã quá, anh mua ở đâu giới thiệu em với ạ


Cái đó bên mình cung cấp. Nếu muốn thì bac có thể cho qui cách đặt hàng.

Tks

----------

CKD, cuong, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Theo em giá thế là rẻ  :Smile:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trục A mini chuyên nghiệp cho điêu khắc tượng CNC và cả Laser:

----------


## haignition

Đẹp quá .Kéo đai kiểu này chắc kinh tế hơn dùng hộp số ? Hình như motor bác dùng là sumtor size 56 3Nm ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vanminh989

> Trục A mini chuyên nghiệp cho điêu khắc tượng CNC và cả Laser:


Bác Giang cho em hỏi tỉ số truyền cho cặp bánh đai kia là bao nhiêu ạ ?
thanks bác

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Em đoán tỉ số truyền cặp puly răng này là 1:5 phải không bác chủ ?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## cncchi

> Trục A mini chuyên nghiệp cho điêu khắc tượng CNC và cả Laser:


trục a này kẹp đươc phôi lớn nhất bao nhiêu bác?giá cả ntn nhỉ

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Đẹp quá .Kéo đai kiểu này chắc kinh tế hơn dùng hộp số ? Hình như motor bác dùng là sumtor size 56 3Nm ?


Đúng rồi bác size57 dài 112. 4.2A
(định dùng 86mm 4A mà không đủ chỗ.




> Bác Giang cho em hỏi tỉ số truyền cho cặp bánh đai kia là bao nhiêu ạ ?
> thanks bác


1/4 bác ạ.




> Em đoán tỉ số truyền cặp puly răng này là 1:5 phải không bác chủ ?


Gần đúng rồi!  :Embarrassment: 




> trục a này kẹp đươc phôi lớn nhất bao nhiêu bác?giá cả ntn nhỉ


Trục dùng cho đường kính 100mm (chiều cao tâm là 60mm, --> Dmax = 119.9999mm
Nếu kẹp xuyên lỗ là ER25 collet lỗ 16mm

Giá thì China bán cái dùng mâm cặp D80mm là khoảng 7tr, mình gắn ER25 nên bán 6tr.

----------

cokhiquangsang

----------


## vietnamcnc

Máy CNC biến hình đã hoàn thiện...

Chuẩn bị làm ra cơ bi da (billard cue) cho cơ thủ VN đi thi trên đấu trường quốc tế.




Video Transformer CNC đang nhảy nhịp điệu...

----------

haignition, Minh Phi Nguyen, mylove299, Tuanlm

----------


## vietnamcnc

CNC mini nhà tớ phay sắt ngọt ngào nhé:

----------

Bongmayquathem, haignition, maxx.side, mylove299

----------


## maxx.side

Phần ren tiện trước hay phay tren CNC luôn zay anh  :Big Grin:

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ren thì tiện trên máy tiện Max à.
Sau đó đưa CNC index 4 trục phay then hoa.

Khoe tiếp:

----------

maxx.side

----------


## vufree

Bác cho hỏi chay Spin ăn sắt tốc độ bao nhiệu vậy?

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Bác cho hỏi chay Spin ăn sắt tốc độ bao nhiệu vậy?


Trong clip e thấy tốc độ spindle đang chạy là 8000rpm đó bác.

----------

vietnamcnc, vufree

----------


## GORLAK

E có qua bác Giang nhưng qurrn mất bác xài con 2.2kw hay 3.2kw rồi

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Spindle speed 8000rpm.

Spindle 2.2Kw

Đang lụm từng miếng ráp cái máy cắt cỏ:

----------

vufree

----------


## maxx.side

Nhìn giống máy băm ve chai về nấu hơn anh  :Big Grin: , em cũng tính học hỏi để làm con máy băm nhựa PLA để tái chế cho máy in3D của em  :Big Grin:

----------


## Công ty Thăng Phát

> Ừ anh ý đó!
> 
> Cái collet hiện giờ Fi3.5 rất khó xài.
> 
> Quang Nguyên còn cái collet nào của cái spin này Fi4mm không?
> Để lại cho anh ý 1 cái.
> Nếu có thì xác nhận tại đây nhé, mình sẽ phone cho anh ý qua lấy.
> 
> Toàn bộ chế lại theo yêu cầu phay nhôm, tốn khá tiền.
> Tks


Em chẳng biết gì về CNC, chỉ thấy mấy cái máy phay trung tâm của Đài Loan, Việt Nam mình cũng giỏi như thế này, sắp tới các công ty sản xuất không cần phải chạy sang Quảng Châu hay Đài Loan để mua máy rồi.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đang bận rộn đấy nhé!

----------


## hoahong102

đề nghi các thánh nói không với photobucket

----------

haignition, vietnamcnc

----------


## vufree

Chán cái photobukec.

----------

vietnamcnc

----------


## vietnamcnc

Chắc anh Phô tô béc cứt bị thu thuế online nê đổi chính sách bắt account trả phí.

Còn anh YouTube vẫn đẹp trai thui!

----------

quocthanhheli

----------


## quocthanhheli

Con cnc thần thánh 350 x 600 x 250 kinh khủng thiệt.

----------


## cnclaser

các bác thợ vịt nam nhà mềnh siêu quá  :Cool:

----------


## tieulanong

nhìn đồ các bác mà thích mê

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu phay cái bánh răng

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu Lâu góp vui...

Máy mừng xuân mới 2018...

----------

Diyodira, haignition, Minh Phi Nguyen, VuongAn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Thêm cái cip rô đai phay khuôn big tit

----------

cuong, Diyodira

----------


## whtssales01

Nhìn đẹp quá vậy . Chụp thêm nhiều góc cho e xem với . Được thì quay video luôn đy bác

----------


## vietnamcnc

Lâu lâu góp tí

----------

